# No deberia haber suspendido la CNMVlas sesiones de Abengoa A y B?



## ex pepito feliz (30 Mar 2017)

No deberian haber cerrado ambas ?

cierre:

Abengoa A 0,272 si si, la A -48% ::

Abengoa B 0,110 -45%

en pcbolsa y otros foros de bolsa, se hablan de perdidas de mas de 100k.

50k y 60k de media. quien salió con 5k de perdidas, se considera afortunado 

hay quien asegura estar completamente arruinado despues de reipotecar la vivienda para comprar la B a 0,23.. y la A a 0,58para intentar recupèrar los 100k de perdidas que acumulaban anteriormente.

muy triste todo esto. 

para algunos será una leccion para aprender. para otros, supongo que se acabo el juego


----------



## Gonzalor (30 Mar 2017)

Que se jodan por buscar pelotazos. Nadie en su sano juicio metería tanta pasta en una empresa quebrada.


----------



## NTJ_borrado (30 Mar 2017)

Madre mia, que ha pasado?

No es tanto que se haya hundido por medios organicos como que una mano fuerte interesada ha tirado abajo la cotizacion al final del dia para que quede registrado un desplome en el historico. Es manipulacion del mercado pura y dura y si, deberia haberse suspendido.

---------- Post added 30-mar-2017 at 18:33 ----------




gonzalor dijo:


> Que se jodan por buscar pelotazos. Nadie en su sano juicio metería tanta pasta en una empresa quebrada.



Manipular chicharros es ilegal.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (30 Mar 2017)

NTJ dijo:


> Madre mia, que ha pasado?
> 
> No es tanto que se haya hundido por medios organicos como que una mano fuerte interesada ha tirado abajo la cotizacion al final del dia para que quede registrado un desplome en el historico. Es manipulacion del mercado pura y dura y si, deberia haberse suspendido.
> 
> ...



No dejo de pensar en esas empresas que metieron pasta para salvar Abengoa.

condiciones? creo que os podeis hacer una idea. 

por desgracia, en estos sectores tambien llega la mafia


----------



## NTJ_borrado (30 Mar 2017)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> No dejo de pensar en esas empresas que metieron pasta para salvar Abengoa.
> 
> condiciones? creo que os podeis hacer una idea.
> 
> por desgracia, en estos sectores tambien llega la mafia



Por eso son tan arriesgados los chicharros.

Por lo que veo han estado todo el dia probando las defensas de la accion y han ido con todo al final de la sesion. Normalmente la accion se recupera al dia siguiente, y mas la de una empresa paraestatal como Abenguano, pero lo que se suele buscar es que quede un descalabro en el cierre para influir en los algoritmos que usan datos EOD.


----------



## Capital13 (30 Mar 2017)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> No dejo de pensar en esas empresas que metieron pasta para salvar Abengoa.
> 
> condiciones? creo que os podeis hacer una idea.
> 
> por desgracia, en estos sectores tambien llega la mafia



No metieron pasta para salvar Abengoa si no para salvar sus "muebles" con venta a incautos de noticias fabulosas y subidas que nadie se las debería haber creído. Lo llaman algo así como zanahoria y palo. Ahora se queda sin silla aquel que presumía que nadie le engañaba. De las pérdidas también se aprende aunque resulta algo caro.
Un saludo y te aseguro que no se tenía que suspender la cotización, para eso está el riesgo de cada cual


----------



## Zipotako (30 Mar 2017)

Cómo veis entrar justo ahora a estos niveles? En teoría ya ha descendido a los infiernos...


----------



## Bank Account Blues. (30 Mar 2017)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> hay quien asegura estar completamente arruinado despues de reipotecar la vivienda para comprar la B a 0,23.. y la A a 0,58 *para intentar recupèrar los 100k de perdidas que acumulaban anteriormente.*



Alguien así es, como mínimo, un suicida financiero. Si no hubiera sido por Abengoa habría sido por el casino, poker online, apalancamientos o Amper ::


----------



## Mineroblanco (30 Mar 2017)

Muy peligroso, y siempre asumiendo que puedes perder gran parte de lo que inviertas. O todo, si quiebra.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (30 Mar 2017)

Zipotako dijo:


> Cómo veis entrar justo ahora a estos niveles? En teoría ya ha descendido a los infiernos...



Ufff

a ver la apertura mañana.

yo personalmente me olvidaria de este valor. tanto de las A como de las B

igual rebotan algo que se va a 0,06 peligrosisimas!!


----------



## Rauxa (30 Mar 2017)

Zipotako dijo:


> Cómo veis entrar justo ahora a estos niveles? En teoría ya ha descendido a los infiernos...



Espera a que rebote y te subes a media subida. Ganas un pequeño % y te sales rápido.
Pero no entres a primera hora pq tanto se puede disparar como bajar otro 30%.

Cuando esté en subida libre y entren compras, ahí podrás entrar, sacar un pequeño pico y huir de esta mierda.


----------



## Capital13 (30 Mar 2017)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> No deberian haber cerrado ambas ?
> 
> cierre:
> 
> ...



Pasaba por aquí y.......es en serio eso que cuentas o lo escribes para pasar el rato. Ya no te digo 100k, sino uno con pérdidas de 5k, vuelve a reinvertir en una compañía que tiene pendiente de "refinaciar" más de 25.000 millones y no tiene una plan serio de viabilidad, y sus socios obligados están deseando perderla de su cartera y de vista, entra tan contento y ufano pensando en el pelotazo del año y con gaps de apertura del +30% hay que felicitarle. Personalmente me gustaría que fuera así, pero hay mucho papel para vender y se necesitan pardillos para comprar. Un abrazo y suerte maestro.


----------



## Aitian (30 Mar 2017)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> No deberian haber cerrado ambas ?
> 
> cierre:
> 
> ...



Si, mejor hacemos la bolsa que siempre suba, y asi se gana siempre. Lo siento mucho por ellos pero no haber entrado, la puta codicia. Luego siempre la culpa es de los demas. No creo que nadie les pusiera una pistola para que entraran.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (30 Mar 2017)

Capital13 dijo:


> Pasaba por aquí y.......es en serio eso que cuentas o lo escribes para pasar el rato. Ya no te digo 100k, sino uno con pérdidas de 5k, vuelve a reinvertir en una compañía que tiene pendiente de "refinaciar" más de 25.000 millones y no tiene una plan serio de viabilidad, y sus socios obligados están deseando perderla de su cartera y de vista, entra tan contento y ufano pensando en el pelotazo del año y con gaps de apertura del +30% hay que felicitarle. Personalmente me gustaría que fuera así, pero hay mucho papel para vender y se necesitan pardillos para comprar. Un abrazo y suerte maestro.



Date un paseo por pcbolsa. Abengoa B 

te garantizo que eso si es horror de verdad. no las mierda de peliculas que nos tragamos.

veo miedo. veo inversores que han perdido hasta la camisa, y no paran de buscar consuelo, esperando que alguien les diga que mañana rebotan y tira para arriba. aunque en el fondo sepan que eso no lo sabe nadie.

testimonios muy duros de inversores completamente noveles, que tenian que acabar aprendiendo como mas duele. a hostias.

creo que por aqui hemos pasado todos. ya depende de cada uno, el haber aprendido la leccion


----------



## docjones (31 Mar 2017)

El gráfico a un año mete miedo. 







Nunca entendí lo de la cotización A o B. Se supone que la B es la centésima parte tanto en nominal como en derecho a voto. Y luego cotizan como cotizan...


----------



## ex pepito feliz (31 Mar 2017)

Uffff esto es muy muy fuerte

Abengoa A 0,068 ( EN SUBASTA) mas vale que no abran mas vale..

Abengoa B 0,025


----------



## Aitian (31 Mar 2017)

-76% las B... Casi nada...


----------



## ex pepito feliz (31 Mar 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Voy a darle liquidez a ese valor.
> 
> Me pongo a la compra de 100.000 a 0.012€; seguramente lleguen a nominal.. pero no quiero estar pendiente en la cola
> 
> ...



0,01 es lo minimo que puede cotizar una accion en el continuo, creo.

---------- Post added 31-mar-2017 at 10:53 ----------

A 0,038

b 0,021


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (31 Mar 2017)

Los riesgos MUY ALTOS también existen... y con frecuencia se convierten en REALIDAD.

Sí, se podía ganar un dineral, y también se podía perder todo de la noche a la mañana, como esta vez ha sucedido.

Esto ha de servir de lección: Y ojo con otras inversiones de MUY ALTO RIESGO, que te als venden como muy seguras cuando NO LO SON.

---------- Post added 31-mar-2017 at 11:06 ----------




ex pepito feliz dijo:


> 0,01 es lo minimo que puede cotizar una accion en el continuo, creo.





Quien sabe... una inversión DE ALTO RIESGO pero fructuosa podría ser invertir poco, por ejemplo 1000 euros, en ABENGOA B a 0,01 y esperar que se revalorice algo (el rebote del gato muerto).

---------- Post added 31-mar-2017 at 11:07 ----------




docjones dijo:


> El gráfico a un año mete miedo.



Bonita definición de un CHICHARRO.

Por defecto, huyo de los chicharros, soy bastante más conservador en materia de inversión.


----------



## El Tulipán Negro (31 Mar 2017)

Acabo de meter una orden de compra de 1.0000.000 en Abengoa a -0.01 €, a ver si hay suerte y me se ejecuta


----------



## Zipotako (31 Mar 2017)

Menuda escabechina la de hoy. Además han entrado los grandes bancos en el accionariado hoy mismo, cómo se lo tenían planeado!


----------



## Alejandro de Macedonia (31 Mar 2017)

Pero cómo cojones ha sucedido? No sabían que estaban entrando a una empresa quebrada?


----------



## Rauxa (31 Mar 2017)

Yo al final me he metido hoy en AbengoaB::

Soy un kamikaze, lo reconozco. Mi estrategia básicamente, consiste en invertir en valores sólidos y estables y sacarles entre un 2-5% y salirme de ahí y así ir ganando pequeños picos.

Excepto en momentos puntuales en los que me meto en algun chicharro para ver que pasa.

Ya hice algo similar el año pasado con Amper. Me salió mal la jugada (yo no vendo nunca en pérdidas), así que estuve de brazos cruzados más de 8 meses hasta que hace unas semanas en solo 2 sesiones recuperé lo ganado y le saqué 1500 euros de plusvaluas. Luego volví a entrar y salí con un +5% y ahora vuelve a estar en Amper a 0,335 y a día de hoy le pierdo algo. 

El 90% de mis inversiones son para Cellnex, BBVA, Santander, Repsol, IAG...valores grandes, pero como digo de vez en cuando, me gusta el riesgo.

Y hoy me metí en AbengoaB. Quería entrar a primera hora pero viendo lo del jueves me esperé. Vi que tocaban fondo en 0,017 y ahí puse orden de compra.
Las he podido comprar en 0,019 y han llegado a estar a 0,034 creo. Han cerrado a 0,027 así que le saco un buen pico. 

Soy un kamikaze y no tengo ni idea de como van a abrir el lunes. A lo mejor no abren hasta las 9:30 y salen a 0,050, como salen a 0,010. 
Soy consciente del riesgo y no lloraré si pasa como a Pescanova que llevan 2 años cerradas.

Aquí ha habido una restructuración, han hecho una limpia, veo que el Santander se ha quedado como accionista mayoritario y han bajado la acción un 95%. Hoy han estado varias horas e 0,022-0,027. No sé si eso es soporte, si ha han estada acumulando o se estaban hurgando en la nariz. Pero en mi caso, he cogido un dinero que me sobraba y si la cosa sale bien, multiplaré y sino, pues de brazos cruzados again :rolleye:


----------



## ex pepito feliz (31 Mar 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Yo al final me he metido hoy en AbengoaB::
> 
> Soy un kamikaze, lo reconozco. Mi estrategia básicamente, consiste en invertir en valores sólidos y estables y sacarles entre un 2-5% y salirme de ahí y así ir ganando pequeños picos.
> 
> ...



Sabia que entrarias a Abengoa B a recoger tus 30 monedas :XX:

Yo estaba bastante indeciso. al final tuve que salir a unas compras y me olvide del tema

puse orden a 0,025 pero la quite viendo que se derrumbaba

suerte el lunes.


----------



## Rauxa (31 Mar 2017)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Sabia que entrarias a Abengoa B a recoger tus 30 monedas :XX:
> 
> Yo estaba bastante indeciso. al final tuve que salir a unas compras y me olvide del tema
> 
> ...



Y de 0,019 a 0,024, le saco un buen %. Suficiente como para salir cagando leches. 

Pero es un dinero que no necesito. Así que, una de dos:

- O esto lo multiplico por 2 o 3 mínimo de una tacada
- O el lunes aparece bajando otro 80%.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (31 Mar 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Y de 0,019 a 0,024, le saco un buen %. Suficiente como para salir cagando leches.
> 
> Pero es un dinero que no necesito. Así que, una de dos:
> 
> ...



Lo dudo. la peña seguira promediando el lunes ::

saldras con beneficios.

si se pone a tiro, porque no aprovecharlo?

eso si, no te duermas. aunque eso ya lo sabes


----------



## Mineroblanco (31 Mar 2017)

Desde luego que sí.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (1 Abr 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Voy a darle liquidez a ese valor.
> 
> Me pongo a la compra de 100.000 a 0.012€; seguramente lleguen a nominal.. pero no quiero estar pendiente en la cola
> 
> ...




La llevo siguiendo una temporada.

pero esque me da una pereza impresionante 

si la semana que viene sigue la fiebre con Abengoa, puede acabar rompiendo 0,9

yo de momento estaria fuera.


----------



## unicornioazul (1 Abr 2017)

Capital13 dijo:


> No metieron pasta para salvar Abengoa si no para salvar sus "muebles" con venta a incautos de noticias fabulosas y subidas que nadie se las debería haber creído. Lo llaman algo así como zanahoria y palo. Ahora se queda sin silla aquel que presumía que nadie le engañaba. De las pérdidas también se aprende aunque resulta algo caro.
> Un saludo y te aseguro que no se tenía que suspender la cotización, para eso está el riesgo de cada cual



Estoy de acuerdo en que no debería haber suspendido la cotización aunque creo que llego a bajar un 82% (sumado al 70% de varias bajadas diarias consecutivas), pero sólo porque a mi me ha molestado y bastante cuando la CNMV ha suspendido la cotización en valores subiendo sólo un 15% por alguna filtración que adelantaba acontecimientos, y dicha subida perjudicaba el interés de peces gordos. Cuando, casualmente el valor que suspendieron un día entero por subir un 15%, años atrás bajaba a dos dígitos y la acción no era suspendida.

En función de a quien perjudique o beneficia, se podría deducir de que sí actúa o no la CNMV. En este caso quienes vendían eran manos fuertes, saca tus propias conclusiones.

---------- Post added 01-abr-2017 at 19:23 ----------




Aitian dijo:


> Si, mejor hacemos la bolsa que siempre suba, y asi se gana siempre. Lo siento mucho por ellos pero no haber entrado, la puta codicia. Luego siempre la culpa es de los demas. No creo que nadie les pusiera una pistola para que entraran.



ejem, si ese argumento les vale a los accionistas de Bankia, a los de las preferentes y a los hipotecados que llevaron avalistas, a los hipotecados que firmaron las claúsulas suelos, a los que ..... ¿Por qué no va a ser "culpa de los demás" lo que pierdan también los sucios capitalistas que especulan con la bolsa?. 

Ejem, quiero decir Kapitalistas con k, que dirían los podemitas mientras hacen scrache al kapitalista que tiene la vivienda que heredó de la abuela vacía y pretende desocuparla de lindos okupas obreros anticapitalistas y antifascistas :o


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 Abr 2017)

unicornioazul dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo en que no debería haber suspendido la cotización aunque creo que llego a bajar un 82% (sumado al 70% de varias bajadas diarias consecutivas), pero sólo porque a mi me ha molestado y bastante cuando la CNMV ha suspendido la cotización en valores subiendo sólo un 15% por alguna filtración que adelantaba acontecimientos, y dicha subida perjudicaba el interés de peces gordos. Cuando, casualmente el valor que suspendieron un día entero por subir un 15%, años atrás bajaba a dos dígitos y la acción no era suspendida.
> 
> En función de a quien perjudique o beneficia, se podría deducir de que sí actúa o no la CNMV. En este caso quienes vendían eran manos fuertes, saca tus propias conclusiones.
> 
> ...



Vaya mongoladas que dices.


----------



## unicornioazul (1 Abr 2017)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Vaya mongoladas que dices.



Mongoladas (propio de mongoles) es calificar de mongoladas ysin argumentar a algo totalmente coherente que un no mongol ha escrito.

Si estas escocido con tus pérdidas, insultando a quien nada tiene que ver con tus cuitas sólo acabarás más escocidito y más mongoloide todavía.


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 Abr 2017)

Releete y ya estás respondido si tienes una mínima capacidad lectora.
Mi tiempo vale mucho para malgastarlo en determinadas cosas.


----------



## unicornioazul (1 Abr 2017)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Releete y ya estás respondido si tienes una mínima capacidad lectora.
> Mi tiempo vale mucho para malgastarlo en determinadas cosas.



Que tu tiempo qué????? :XX::XX::XX::XX:

Mi comprensión lectora, bien gracias, la tuya considero que va acorde al Nick que has elegido, más teniendo en cuenta de que ni te atreves a decir que es lo que tu comprendes y que según tu yo no.

Si tu resentimiento es que la CNMV no haya suspendido la cotización de Abengoa mientras se descalabraba otro 80%, me trae sin cuidado. 

Y si tu resentimiento es porque yo haya dicho que PARECE (digo parece no vaya a ser que me denuncies por afirmarlo) que la CNMV sólo suspenden una cotización cuando perjudica a determinadas manos fuertes (como en el otro valor que mencioné subiendo un 15% cuando se filtro que iba haber una OPA) y no la suspende cuando perjudica a los minoritarios (en Abengo eran manos fuertes las que vendían), pues también me trae sin cuidado la babita que te produzcan mis palabras.

Y si tu resentimiento es por mi segunda respuesta irónica al otro forero que hablaba de que siempre hay gente que echa la culpa a los demás de sus pérdidas, ya sea por la bolsa, preferentes, hipoteca etc etc Pues qué quieres que te diga, estoy de acuerdo con él.

Tendría gracia que tu fueses uno de esos afectados, y por eso no sólo me insultas sin venir al caso y sin explicaciones, si no que me dices que soy yo quien no tengo comprensión lectora :XX::XX::XX:

Ya ves, que yo SÍ saco tiempo para sopesar los pros y los contras antes de tomar una decisión, leer las letras pequeñas de lo que me atañe, y hasta para responder en un foro a alguien tan faltón como tu que sólo dice tener tiempo para llamar mongol a otro forero y sanseacabó.

Pero no te hagas ilusiones, puedes seguir chapoteando en ese nick tan chulo que yo paso de volver a responderte.


----------



## Aitian (1 Abr 2017)

unicornioazul dijo:


> ejem, si ese argumento les vale a los accionistas de Bankia, a los de las preferentes y a los hipotecados que llevaron avalistas, a los hipotecados que firmaron las claúsulas suelos, a los que ..... ¿Por qué no va a ser "culpa de los demás" lo que pierdan también los sucios capitalistas que especulan con la bolsa?.
> 
> Ejem, quiero decir Kapitalistas con k, que dirían los podemitas mientras hacen scrache al kapitalista que tiene la vivienda que heredó de la abuela vacía y pretende desocuparla de lindos okupas obreros anticapitalistas y antifascistas :o



Ejem, basicamente porque hay una diferencia sustancial y es que muy probablemente (y digo muy probablemente) a los de bankia, las preferentes y tal les dieron informacion falsa sobre la cual tomaron una decision erronea. En Abengoa todo el mundo ha sabido como está la empresa y ha sido pura codicia el querer entrar a doblar el capital en 2 dias... pues te jodes, no hay mas.

Ojo, no defiendo a los de bankia, preferentes y eso, igualmente no creo que le pusieran una pistola en la cabeza para entrar... hay que pensar un poco las cosas antes de hacer nada ienso:


----------



## unicornioazul (2 Abr 2017)

Aitian dijo:


> Ejem, basicamente porque hay una diferencia sustancial y es que muy probablemente (y digo muy probablemente) a los de bankia, las preferentes y tal les dieron informacion falsa sobre la cual tomaron una decision erronea. En Abengoa todo el mundo ha sabido como está la empresa y ha sido pura codicia el querer entrar a doblar el capital en 2 dias... pues te jodes, no hay mas.
> 
> Ojo, no defiendo a los de bankia, preferentes y eso, igualmente no creo que le pusieran una pistola en la cabeza para entrar... hay que pensar un poco las cosas antes de hacer nada ienso:



ejem....a ver, a ver, antes de responderte no sé si pasar por alto que al agradecer al faltón anterior su insulto, tu también me has insultado...... mmmm......pues no, casi que no lo voy a pasar por alto. Así que te voy a responder en consonancia como si fueses tontín.


Mira pesioso, si te esforzases un poquitín por entender lo que lees, habrías captado (a la primera o la cuarta) que, dados sus mafiosillos precedentes, no me sorprende NADA que la CNMnoséque no haya suspendido la cotización de Abengoa tras haber vuelto a bajar el viernes más de un 70% tras una dilución de más del 90% de su accionariado anterior. Incluso habrías captado que yo no soy un pillado de Abengoa. 

*Es más, no sólo no soy un pillado de Abengoa, si no que además ayer en otro hilo estuve advirtiendo (con cifras) contra los cantos de sirena de otro forero que dice que los que entren ahora en Abengoa pueden multiplicar por 2.000 su inversión.* Y ya te explico que no es porque yo no quiera que la gente del pueblo multiplique por 2.000 sus dineros, si no porque veo mas factible que antes terminen tan desplumados como los que ya están pillados hasta las trancas.

Respecto a lo que dices, de la diferencia sustancial de los afectados por Bankia y los afectados por Abengoa. Esa diferencia sustancial que dices es tan falsa como injusta. Tan falsas eran las cuentas publicadas por Bankia como las cuentas publicadas por Abengoa, ambos ocultaban mierda a tutiplén bajo la alfombra. Es más eran tan falsas sus cuentas como aquello de que "los pisos nunca bajan", incitando a hipotecarse, que tanto tuve que escuchar hace años a la misma gente que luego denunciaba que fue engañada por su banco.

Cosa distinta es que yo sí considero que, a pesar de ocultar carretas de mierda, la mierda se les veía salir la mierda hasta por las orejas a poco que uno se detuviese a mirarlos por encima antes de invertir ahí un dinero que tanto cuesta ganar. Pero claro, el dinero especulativo es goloso, y ¿a quién le importan las cuentas reales cuando a su vez se puede sacar tajada, y luego siempre puedes decir que te engañaron?.

Y ya que hablas de mi caso, te diré que no, no soy un caso distinto en eso de espekular, por eso entré en Abengoa a 0,2 con un poco de dinerillo que no me quitaría el sueño perder, y me salí el hace dos viernes a 0,302. A eso se le llama apostar por diversión, codicia o como te salga de los relaes, pues sí. Lo de exigir que le devuelvan lo suyo o hacer scrache si el negocio sale mal se lo dejo a otros, junto a los abogados y políticos que así hacen carrera y su propia fortuna.

¿Entiendes esto pesioso o te lo explico de otra manera más sencillita antes de que vuelvas a agradecer que me insulten de nuevo? :X


----------



## ex pepito feliz (2 Abr 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> No les mienta Ud.; el dinero no cuesta una mierda ganarlo; pregunte Ud. a los de la Oscuridad y les responderán que ellos se limitan a poner la mano y la gente les lleva el dinero.
> 
> El Dinero cuesta ganarlo si va uD a una galera de Remero...; pero eso solo es un error más de los que Ud. maneja.
> 
> ...



Yo me referia a POP Banco Popular:XX:

no decias que la siguiente en la linea de salida era POP? 

o fué un malentendido? :XX::XX:


----------



## Aitian (2 Abr 2017)

unicornioazul dijo:


> ejem....a ver, a ver, antes de responderte no sé si pasar por alto que al agradecer al faltón anterior su insulto, tu también me has insultado...... mmmm......pues no, casi que no lo voy a pasar por alto. Así que te voy a responder en consonancia como si fueses tontín.
> 
> 
> Mira pesioso, si te esforzases un poquitín por entender lo que lees, habrías captado (a la primera o la cuarta) que, dados sus mafiosillos precedentes, no me sorprende NADA que la CNMnoséque no haya suspendido la cotización de Abengoa tras haber vuelto a bajar el viernes más de un 70% tras una dilución de más del 90% de su accionariado anterior. Incluso habrías captado que yo no soy un pillado de Abengoa.
> ...



Osea que lo que te escuece es que le haya dado un thanks a otro usuario? :XX::XX::XX: Nada, ya te daré uno a ti, asi no andas llorando. Que por cierto, creo que el usuario no te ha insultado, te habría insultado si te hubiera llamado mongolo; pero no, te ha dicho que dices mongoladas. Otra cosa es que seas tan mongolo que no captes la diferencia 

Y tambien como te ha dicho otro usuario, creo que tu capacidad lectora es bastante baja. En ningun momento te he mencionado a ti en concreto, me importa bastante poco tu y tu dinero. Cuando decía lo de que te jodes, estaba hablando genericamente de la gente que entra en una empresa que no vale nada esperando dar el pelotazo de su vida en 2 dias. Me parece muy licito, y si es tu caso te felicito, pero si sale mal, a joderse, nadie les obligó. Aunque veo que como te das muy facil por aludido, quizá no todo sea real de lo que cuentas ienso: Que vuelvo a decir lo mismo, me importta bastante poco.

Y a la cuestion, ni es falsa ni injusta. A lo mejor deberias esforzarte tu en leer y entender, tan clara es la diferencia como que Bankia en la OPV mintió hasta a la CNMV con cuentas falsas, mientras que Abengoa lleva ya meses en una situacion penosa y conocida por todo el mundo, valiendo practicamente nada. Que la gente quiere meter todos sus ahorros, rehipotecar su casa, etc, para dar un pelotazo? De acuerdo, nada que objetar. Pero que luego no pidan a la CNMV suspender la cotizacion de nada, a llorar a casa.

¿Entiendes eso pesioso o te lo explico de una manera mas sencillita? Mira no, paso. Sino lo has entendido ya, quizá si seas un poco mongolito. :X


----------



## unicornioazul (3 Abr 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> No les mienta Ud.; el dinero no cuesta una mierda ganarlo; pregunte Ud. a los de la Oscuridad y les responderán que ellos se limitan a poner la mano y la gente les lleva el dinero.
> 
> El Dinero cuesta ganarlo si va uD a una galera de Remero...; pero eso solo es un error más de los que Ud. maneja.
> 
> ...



Como "pesioso" ya se está autorespondiéndose en su propio bucle, me limitaré a responderte a ti. Dentro de lo poco que te habia leído anteriormente, te considero bastante más serio que todo esto aún entre brandys y caladas que quizás puedas estar degustando ( según tus propias palabras, no va con segundas eh?). De ahí mis pelos como escarpias con el encabezamiento que hiciste en tu hilo. Como debe molar eso de crearse un hilo e ir abriéndolo y cerrándolo sólo para escribir tu.

Dicho esto, espero que no tomes mal mi tuteo, a mi puedes seguir tratarme de Vd si te hace sentir más cómodo desde la penumbra y la distancia. Acabo de leer tu libro sobre margaritas, cerdos, la oscuridad del día, los faros de la noche, la luna de Fraga y hasta el dedo del escribidor ¿me he dejado algo?.ienso:

Creo que si Valle-Inclán no mete baza, tiene todos los ingrediente para convertirse en un triller de Stephen King. Yo de ti le pondría de título "Negrofuturo y los faros ". De hecho, considero que es un libro tan interesante que me he propuesto leérmelo entero sin distraerte del valioso tiempo que se requiere para su continuación.

Por eso, aunque no pretendo que le dediques ni un minuto en responder, intentaré ser breve:

- Tienes razón multiplicar por 2.000 no equivale al 2.000% que tu auguras que va a subir en .....¿ 4 días? ¿ 3 meses? ¿ 2 años? ¿toda una vida? como la canción?

- El valor nominal de las nuevas acciones es 0.0002 para las Abengoa B, que es donde había había antes el grueso de acciones y de donde han salido la inmensa mayoría de las nuevas acciones. Para las A es de 0,02 eur. A partir de aquí podremos entendernos algo mejor. 
Las viejas acciones existentes de antes no creo que legalmente puedan seguir manteniendo su anterior valor nominal tras esta operación acordeón. En cualquier caso da igual porque ahora las antiguas sólo suponen un 5% en manos de ltodos los minoritarios (incluídos los Benjumea), y no van a condicionar la cotización, eso lo harán las manos fuertes.

- Con mucho gusto te facilito los datos de las primas a añadir al valor nominal: 

Para 9.446.319.190 acciones B la prima es de 0 euros. Es decir se las han dado a 0,0002 eur.

Para 6.870.050.320 acciones B con prima se las han dado a 0,77 eur

Para 913.546.425 acciones A la prima es de 0 eurs. Se las han dado a 0,02 eur

Para 664.397.400 acciones A con prima se las han dado a 0,77 eur

Bolsa de Madrid - Ficha de ABENGOA, S.A.

Con esto verás que el porcentaje más alto de nuevas acciones ha sido SIN prima sobre el valor nominal. Peeero es que además los que han pagado prima no significa que estén palmando respecto a la cotización actual como unos pringados. Por ejemplo los que han puesto la nueva pasta (mil y pico de millones) les han dado creo que cerca del 50% de las acciones de la empresa, pero no sólo eso, es que van a recibir unos intereses de más del 20% por ese dinero y como garantía tienen ciertos activos de la empresa. 
Por otra parte hay Hedge fnds que son bonistas que habían comprado los bonos desde una décima parte de su valor a incluso bastante menos, mientras que la quita ahora es respecto al valor de emisión (no respecto a los precios de derribo al que los fondos buitre compraron).

Además de los antiguos minoritarios (y los bonistas que habían vendido a los fondos a precios de derribo), son los bancos los que se han comido el marrón con la quita al capitalizar deuda. Pero esos ya sabes que no son personas con nombre y apellidos, sólo apuntes contables que se mueven no siempre bajo criterios económicos directos, o de lo contrario tampoco habrían prestado miles de millones anteriormente. 

Y sobre todo han salido ganando los miles de trabajadores que habrían perdido su trabajo si Abengoa se disolviese como un azucarillo; y aún suponiendo que Abengoa termine desguazada ya de forma ordenada, al menos tendrán más posibilidades de mantener su trabajo sin la enorme factura social que les habría provocado a los políticos. En otras palabras, intercambio de favores entre banqueros y políticos.

Así que permíteme decirte que no sé de dónde has inferido que la parte de nuevas acciones que sí llevan prima te daban el suficiente espacio para hacer la carrera ("mucho espacio" escribiste en tu libro). Sobre todo cuando la empresa sigue debiendo 3.000 millones a pesar de las quitas y la nueva entrada de dinero para hacer frente a los gastos corrientes (entrada de dinero con un altísimo ineterés que habrá que pagar).

A mi siguen sin cuadrarme las cifras para considerar que la actual cotización de la empresa es una ganga que por fundamentales deba revalorizarse un 2.000†’Ca Es más, sigue pareciéndome cara al menos mientras siga teniendo esa enorme deuda.

Si consiga vender activos para reducir razonablemente ese lastre y demostrar viabilidad, será distinto y ahí si veré entonces espacio para la carrera. Claro que entonces habrá que tener en cuenta que será una empresa mucho más pequeña y sin posibilidad de los "fuegos de artificios benjumeanos". Puede ocurrir, pero eso será una travesía bastante larga e incierta.

También puede ocurrir que mucha gente opine tan optimistamente como tu viendo la "ganga y el suelo", y mañana explote al alza y consigas meteóricamente esos beneficios del 2.000%. Pero pobre del que entre y no le de tiempo a salir de la empapelada, porque desde luego las manos fuertes están mirando la puerta de salida ( si acaso la de entrada a modo de farol para facilitar su propia salida).

Sí, ya sé que *este otro libro* es mucho aburrido y tedioso, pero he querido mostrarte quela generosidad puede ser recíproca. Y de paso por si, por una remota posibilidad, lo lee a tiempo alguien que no lleve tan bien como tu las "emociones fuertes". 

Vuelves a equivocarte amigo, sí soy capaz de disfrutar a veces con ciertas "emociones fuertes", pero desde luego no llevando pasajeros a bordo con las chanclas puestas. Tan malo es subestimar la inteligencia de tus compañeros como peligroso sobreestimarla.

En cuanto a preguntarle a los de la Oscuridad si el dinero cuesta una mierda ganarlo, bastante tengo con rezar letanías y poner sal a mi alrededor para que no se me lleven de las solapas, quita quita.

¿Ponerte en el ignore yo? ¿Por quéee? :8: 

Ha sido un placer. Lástima que mañana por la mañana no podré seguir ante la pantalla una sesión que promete ser interesante.

Saludos


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (3 Abr 2017)

Negrofuturo está coronándose como sinónimo de la hipocresía, la venta de humo y la cobardía. Está claro que es un troll con verborrea patológica, pero a mí me preocupa que gente que no le conozca se lo tome en serio

1. Propone una inversión arriesgadísima calculando mal números relativos a suelos de cotización y dice que espera desde mínimos una revalorización del 2000%.

2. Yo le digo que aporte un pantallazo en el que sea cuántas acciones de Abengoa B ha comprado, él se esconde tras su verborrea, insulta y no aporta pruebas de que haya metido dinero en esa "inversión". Es obvio que no ha metido nada de su dinero el otro día, porque dar consejos y quedar como todólogo en un foro de Internet es gratis, y si alguien le hace caso entonces es problema suyo.

3. Ha seguido tergiversando y mintiendo, dicendo que si las acciones volvían al precio de cierre del 30 de marzo (eso no lo dijiste la primera vez, pájaro) se cumpliría todo lo que dice y luego que él no recomienda nada, tras decir que invertir en Abengoa era un juego para hacerse rico ("Ya tienen un nuevo JUEGO para hacerse ricos"). 

4. La última ha sido que cuando hizo sus cálculos de suelos había pensado en los valores de cierre anterior. Vuelves a mentir, amigo vendehumos verborreico: tu comentario es del viernes,el suelo al que te refieres sucedió le viernes y en ningún caso mencionas en tu primer mensaje algo que no sucediera el viernes.

5. Conclusión: un vendedor de humo/friki/consejos vendo pero para mí no tengo más retratado. Por eso cierra el hilo, porque no quiere que la gente se pase por él, lo comente, lo suba y acabe autoownedado. ¿Si lo que propone fuera tan claro como él dice por qué lo cerraría? Yo en su caso lo dejaría abierto para luego reírme de los que decían que iba a fallar, y pondría pantallazos de lo que compré y lo mucho que he ganado. Pero censurando comentarios que no le gustan y respondiéndose cuando interesa puede controlar un poco lo que pasa en su hilo.

Pongo su hilo aquí, para que no caiga por la autocensura que ha impuesto cobardemente. 

Bolsa: Ha Nacido un Pelotazo: Abengoa - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía

Repito que yo no soy para nada experto en bolsa, y si aquellos que metieron pasta en Abengoa el viernes ganan dinero me alegraré mucho por ellos. Lo que critico es la hipocresía y la cobardía de los vendehumos y trolls que se ven por aquí, por los incautos que no les conozcan (como pasó con Ignacio Aldecoa, un multinick de un nazi que recomendaba meterse en el Popular como "gran inversión") y puedan seguir sus consejos de todólogo.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (3 Abr 2017)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> Negrofuturo está coronándose como sinónimo de la hipocresía, la venta de humo y la cobardía. Está claro que es un troll con verborrea patológica, pero a mí me preocupa que gente que no le conozca se lo tome en serio



Me sorprende que sigas haciendo tanto caso a un TROLL como Negrofuturo, lo mejor y más cómodo es ignorar a semejante infraser.


----------



## silverwindow (3 Abr 2017)

Ahora contrasplit a 2,2€ y volver a bajarla a 1,2 (o sea 0.012)
Los peques pagan el tinglado,como siempre.

Abengoa, la maquina de hacer pillados.


----------



## Wamba (3 Abr 2017)

que broker usais?


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (4 Abr 2017)

Joder... otra escabechina vivida en vivo y en directo:

Foro ABENGOA ¿Que sucede a las acciones ABG.P en PCBOLSA?

Lo más triste es ver a la peña que, en lugar de asumir pérdidas, sigue metiendo dinero... esperando un milagro.

Hoy de nuevo con caídas: Ahora cotiza a 0,019 €...


----------



## unicornioazul (4 Abr 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Buenos días Unicornio:
> 
> Está Ud. ayudando a la oscuridad.
> Ha hecho un buen trabajo; pero ilumine más, convierta eso en legible para sus hermanos del "pobre de mi"; dígales cuanto valen los recursos propios...
> ...





Buenas noches Negrofuro

Pues ni idea si trabajo para el zorro, para Montoro o para los tres. Es algo que tendré que mirarme cuando haga el balance del año.

Los balances del San y del BBV paso de hojearlos porque ni me he planteado entrar salvo que bajen hasta....mmm fíjate que ni eso me he planteado.

Pero creo comprender lo que estás diciendo, y personalmente no creo que tengas las malas intenciones de los fox ni con el hilo que has abierto de Abengoa (ese que abres y cierras con la exposición de tu libro) ni en el resto de tus post sobre Abengoa. 

Digo esto porque, independientemente de que no nos conocemos, eres lo bastante inteligente para saber de sobra que, a diferencia de otros valores, este es "incalentable", o al menos imposible que los minoritarios podamos darle el grado de ebullición suficiente para que la cotización se revalorice lo suficiente como para APOSTAR al alza, con unas manos fuertes (no me refiero a los bancos) repletas de papelitos con plusvalías que desean vender.

Aún así, como te había dicho, no me hubiese extrañado que ayer y hoy la acción se hubiese disparado, precisamente como estrategia de venta. Como cuando el 23 y 24 de marzo se dispararon de 0,20 a 0,31 o 0,32 eur antes de caer el abismo, donde pillé la jugada y me salió bien porque iba sin stop-loss (los cabrones hicieron la vieja jugada d romper 1º los stop-loss antes de dispararse), pero sí había puesto orden de venta en 0,3. Fueron los 1.000 eur más rápidos de mi vida ganados en bolsa con sólo 2.000 euros jugados (no invertidos), y encima creo que fue dinero ganado a las manos fuertes que la subieron vertiginosamente (no creo que los peques se subieran).

Era "el dinero de las vacaciones" que dices o parte de plusvalías de otros valores, ya ves que sí te entiendo perfectamente. Sólo que en mi caso jamás me atrevería a publicar previamente mi estrategia, 1º porque creo que eso lo hicimos muchos y si todos los decimos simplemente no habría ocurrido, 2º porque hay gente que animada por esa seguridad en contarlo pueden replicarlo y no con poco de dinero si no con la mitad de unos ahorros que igual necesitan para imprevistos, y tal como me salió bien podría haberse dado la vuelta antes del 0,3 y en vez de haber ganado un 50% habría perdido los 2.000 leuros , ni siquiera pude estar ante la pantalla. 

Te digo esto para que veas que la estrategia que expones no me resulta ni odiosa ni ajena. Pero precisamente como formo parte del rebaño gallináceo y, antes de que expusieses tu estrategia, he mirado un poco Abengoa (hasta donde sé mirar) para volver o no a entrar, te respondí a modo de simpatía (no para atacare como creo que interpretaste al principio).

Dicho esto, para responder al meollo más aburrido. Es posible que yo pueda estar equivocándome y Abengoa esté cotizando muy por debajo de su valor real. Que es lo que es justo lo que tu consideras que los Fox creen, que Abengoa vale muchísimo más.

Lo que valen sus activos a día de hoy (lo que alguien está dispuesto a pagar) no lo sé y, más allá de un valor contable, no creo que la propia cúpula lo sepa todavía. Sí sé lo que valdrían si la empresa hubiese sido liquidada en lugar de reestructurada, calderilla respecto a su valor en libros.

Sé por donde vas, pero puede que los Fox no estén precisamente pensando eso. Me explico:

*1º/ *Los 3.000 millones de euros de deuda que mencioné (son más pero redondeé de memoria) es la estimación que hace la nueva cúpula de Abengoa para este año con la reestructuración ya hecha. Si miras las cuentas de finales de 2016, que a esas sí se le pueden ya dar toda la credibilidad, verías que en caso de que la empresa se hubiese liquidado (en lugar de haber hecho la reestructuración) entonces con los activos de la empresa habria que haber hecho frente a unas deudas de más de 15.000 millones. Y aún suponiendo que consiguiesen vender los activos a un precio optimista (cosa mucho más que improbable en una quiebra y liquidación), más de la mitad de esos millones seguirían siendo impagables.

Por este lado no tenemos "margen para la carrera"

*2º/ *En esos 6 u 8.000 millones (en el mejor de los casos) impagables y por tanto irrecuperables, se encontraría la deuda de nuestros bancos patrios. Así que con la quita que han aceptado, entre que quedan bien con los políticos y quedan de "salvadores in extremis" ante la sociedad, también han conseguido, en el peor de los casos, postergar la tragedia y, en el mejor de los casos, darle una nueva oportunidad a la empresa sin necesidad de meterle ni un nuevo euro, y a cambio tienen porrón de acciones al capitalizar su deuda.

Es decir, por este otro lado tampoco tenemos "margen para la carrera"

*3º/ * Los bonitas, los que recompraron esos bonos a precio de desguace, aún con la quita y sumando las nuevas acciones que les dieron (a estos no sé si incluída prima o sin prima pero da igual esas acciones son gratis, como "indemnización por la quita" por llamarlo así. Les están ganando pasta, salvo los antiguos bonistas que mantuvieron.

Es decir, por este otro lado tampoco tenemos "margen para la carrera"

*4º/* Los nuevos "inversores" que metieron la nueva pasta fresca (mil y pico de millones en el que van incluído el préstamos de la refinanciación del 2016), esos están cubiertos. A cambio de ese dinero les pagan un interés del 20 o 25% + el 50% de las nuevas acciones emitidas + como garantía de cobro el aval de varios activos de la empresa. Da igual que sus acciones hayan sido con o sin prima, so con estas condiciones uno se puede imaginar ya, como está Abengoa para que las nuevas cabezas pensantes (que lo son y mucho) sólo hayan podido conseguir dinero fresco de esta manera draconiana 

Es decir, por este otro lado tampoco tenemos "margen para la carrera"

*5º/* ¿Sabes qué ebitda esperan tener a finales de año?

Repito, puedo equivocarme completamente, pero el resultado que veo es una empresa zombi con un contra-split cercano, y futuras ampliaciones de capital.

*¿Lo bueno que veo?*

*1º/* que esta empresa se ha convertido en un "tema de Estado" por su tamaño, su agujero, por sus miles de trabajadores y por su importancia tanto a nivel nacional como internacional en un sector al que se le supone mucho presente y futuro.

*2º/* Que para seguir haciendo ampliaciones de capital, teniendo en cuenta que los minoritarios sólo suponen el 5% (incluídos los Benjumeas), primero tendrían que ir subiendo poco a poco pero mucho el precio (no sólo haciendo un contra-split) para, de forma sostenida, ir pasando muuuuuuuuuucho papel a los minoritarios. De forma que el porcentaje de minoritarios pase del 5% hasta un mínimo de 30-40-60%. El por qué huelga decirlo.

Esa es la una posibilidad de subida que veo. 

La otra posibilidad es la que mencione en el post anterior, que mano fuertes que ahora quieren vender (no creo que sean los bancos), se tiren el farol de comprar en lugar de vender, la gente al ver que remonta pierda el miedo y vea lo que ves tu. Muchos con especulando con intras, y otros pensando en el medio o largo plazo. Podía haber ocurrido ya ayer u hoy, no ha sucedido pero aún puede ocurrir, pues claro ¡¡. De hecho hasta me extrañaría que no ocurra, no por sus fundamentales ni por sus activos. 

Personalmente, me quedaré mirando fuera unos días, antes de meter la mitad de "lo de las vacaciones" a fondo perdido. Luego, si no llega a 0,1 ni se dispara antes, es probable que te acompañe.

En cuanto a Amper, no nos metas más el dedo en la llaga por favor. No sé ya ni cuantas llevo después de mi última compra por encima de 0,26, no se me ha vendido ningún paquete porque no puse stop-loss, pero HOY se me han esfumado de la cartera más de 2/3 de los beneficios. No sé si comprar mañana un paquete guapo en las rebajas, vender todo a mercado a primera hora (ni de coña) o esperar tranquilamente a que remonte teniendo en cuanta que sus fundamentales son impecables.

Tiene guasa que siguiendo con lupa lo que iba hacer Abengoa, la hecatombe haya ocurrido en la que más tranquilidad me inspiraba a pesar de sus enormes subidas. Cosas de la familia fox esa que también debe querer los dineritos de Amper, pues ¡¡¡¡que siga esperando sentado por los míos ¡¡¡ :no:


----------



## unicornioazul (5 Abr 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Buenos días Unicornio:
> Te agradezco el gran trabajo de Iluminación que has hecho. Pasearse de balances, rumiar las cifras y escribir el informe, es algo que cuesta curro, y muchos de los que lo lean no lo valorarán.
> 
> El espacio para la gran carrera, es el espacio que la Familia Poder pueda Llegar a decir (usando la contabilidad) que tiene la empresa, según ellos.
> ...



Hola Negrofuro

jajaja llamarle "informe" a eso es ser bastante generoso. Hay gente que hace unos cuantos años, en los picos altos de la cotización, ya avisaban de lo que cocinaban sus cuentas para quien quisiese escuchar e indagar por sí mismo.

Yo también te agradezco tus propias cifras y reflexiones. Aunque ya sabes que la estrategia que tienes hoy quizás necesites modificarla/adaptarla según escenario. En último extremo, no no es tan malo quedarse en casa durante las vacaciones, para mi no sería ni la primera ni última vez, y tan a gusto oye.

Abengoa hoy ha respetado el 0,018 sin tocar el mínimo del 31 de marzo. Supongo que basas tu operativa en que siga respetándolo porque en algún punto hay que poner sensatez. Personalmente le concedo bastantes posibilidades de que sí lo vaya perforar, pero no considero que ese sea el signo de inviabilidad de la escapada.

Podría bajar al 0,014 y tirarse días, semanas o incluso algún més en letargo, pero eso no supone un problema para unas gallinas autostopistas locas. Cosa distinta que llegue a 0,01, no tenga contrapartida y hagan el contra-split porque no exista ningún otro plan trazado. 

Pero de existir el plan, mucho cuidado con la tentación de andar promediando ni por abajo ni por arriba con ninguna otra vacación, que esos fox recoge-autostopistas pueden estár rematadamente más locos aún que las gallinas voladoras. 

Y hablando de promediar, sí sí buenísimos esos fox que nos dejan volver a picotear en la franja de los 0,20. Desde luego, hoy me he dado cuenta que un gordo deseando realizar plusvalías a toda costa no era. O eran cortos con el permiso/acciones de alguien o era algún fondo que quería bastantes más acciones a bajo precio, o ambas cosas. Porque los cabrones se afanaron bien en crear espanto con posiciones a la venta bien visibles de millón y pico de acciones mientras con el otro cazito hoy creo que iban recogiendo las que les soltaban. Eso es lo que creo haber visto hoy. Lástima que nos hayan dejado ciegos y ya no podamos saber siquiera al final del día qué agencias son las que compran/venden y su saldo.

Y c}
x que era venta a 0,31-35 (para volver a recomprar más abajo) visto lo visto. Personalmente, voy hasta las trancas con varias compras al alza a largo plazo, pero pensaba descargar algún paquete pelín más arriba (en 0,37 tenía la orden :o). He dudado en comprar un nuevo paquete pero al haber promediado ya bastante arriba, sin saber el alcance de la rebajas viendo lo fuerte que estaban pisando, sigo con las mismas. Los jodidos han creado una buena espantada en cadena, aprovechándose del terror abengoniano que ni pasaba por donde el Pisuerga

En lo que no estoy de acuerdo es que si los Fox se pasasen de copas y frenada en los 0,16, que se las quedarían todas. Saben que entonces los que se quedarían totalmente fuera son ellos. A esos precios renunciaría con gusto a bastantes vacaciones para doblar el número de acciones, y por debajo de 0,10 ya soy capaz hasta hasta.... hasta de romper la hucha del cerdito ¡¡¡

---------- Post added 05-abr-2017 at 23:09 ----------




Negrofuturo dijo:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9ooqzOHLUY



Guardo el video para escucharlo entero con calma. Me he quedado en "los gobiernos por encima de las finanzas y de los Estados" y en "votar es timo". Es largo y promete ser interesante. Gracias.


----------



## menok (6 Abr 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Cierre de la maravillosa Abengoa.
> 
> Hoy podíais haber canjeado 2000 amperios por 88000 Abengoas.
> 
> Vamos a fijar 88000 abengoas, como mejor oferta de los FOX; a ver qué pasa en el medio plazo y en el corto plazo. En el largo plazo las dos valdrán cero.



Negrofuturo, como te he puesto en otro hilo sería interesante que explicaras un poco los gráficos que cuelgas abusando de tu generosidad.

Entiendo que al perforar el mínimo las líneas cambian, también la tendencia? Ya no crees en la remontada?


----------



## unicornioazul (6 Abr 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Cierre de la maravillosa Abengoa.
> 
> Hoy podíais haber canjeado 2000 amperios por 88000 Abengoas.
> 
> Vamos a fijar 88000 abengoas, como mejor oferta de los FOX; a ver qué pasa en el medio plazo y en el corto plazo. En el largo plazo las dos valdrán cero.



El ir de tan sobrado y tan carente de objetividad, lo siento pero te ha retratado como un mero *fantasma*. 

Primero decías que si el valor valor nominal de los miles de millones de nuevas acciones haría subir la actual cotización un 2.000% para que los nuevos fulanitos no perdiesen pasta, *se te mostró que NO*.

Luego decías que si los activos de Abengoa eran lo que harían que su cotización haría que multiplicase ese 2.000%. *Se te mostró que NO.*

Luego que si la familia zorril estaba invitando a las gallinas a un generoso festín, y que las gallinas deberíamos aprovechar la ocasión única tal y pascual. A lo cualo, te dije vaaaale, como nosotros somos unas gallinitas muy listas y valientes, podríamos ir a comer y retozar junto a los zorros un poquito, y ya luego despedirnos cordialmente de ellos antes de que nos mostrasen sus colmillitos.

Pero macho, comparar una empresa saneada como es Amper, sin deuda, con dinero en caja, beneficios y unos proyectos de crecimiento de la hostia, frente *una Abengoa tan zombi como los de Walking Dead que *sigue siendo una trituradora de dinero, y encima *ha vuelto a bajar no sé si un 30 o un 40% desde que nos hiciste la "invitación al festín de los Fox*".

Y para acabar de cubrirte de gloria, el valor 0 (en realidad su valor es negativo con su todavía deuda) que es lo que vale ahora mismo Abengoa, lo proyectas en el valor futuro de Amper. Así por tus cojones, y te quedas tan ancho. 

Amper ha sufrido estos días un ataque bajista bestial, sin que NADA en sus fundamentales haya transcendido de forma negativa, cuando al revés, las previsiones siguen siendo muy buenas. ¿*Y luego eres tu el que vienes aquí acusando a los demás de trabajar para el zorro, mientras incitas al personal a meter su dinero en una caca maloliente como Abengoa?. * Anda ya.

No hombre no, tu no trabajas ni para los zorros, en todo caso para los carroñeros.


----------



## unicornioazul (7 Abr 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> A- Te contesto una tontería:
> Los gráficos no se pueden explicar, son para conectar con ellos hasta que te digan algo
> 
> B-Te contesto a perforar los mínimos:
> ...



¿Qué el "mercado se come el papel de Abengoa"?. Claro que si a un menos 40% de los que tu has dicho que era una ocasión única para ganarle un 2.000%. Y para eso a base de ser pasto del centimeo más carrpñero que he visto en mi vida, con las mismas posiciones vendedoras con posiciones compradoras más abajo. Y ni siquiera así tienen contrapartida, teniendo que bajar sus posiciones vendedoras a modo de telaraña para pobres incautos que creen a gente como tu.

Lo que no quita que pueda explotar al alza para pillar a muchos más incautos.

En cuanto al otro valor, que en nada se parece a esta mierda por mucho que tu lo repitas, deja de dártelas de analisto, porque el dedo que has dibujado tras la brutal caída en el gráfico, cualquier monstrenco la podría haber colocado ahí, porque cualquier monstrenco ve que ha perdido su directriz alcista más inmediata. Es más cualquier monstrenco, incluso antes de la caída podría decier que si pierde ese nivel habría perdido su potente sesgo alcista. ¿Y? ¿Qué Fundamentales dices que justifican eso?. Vete a vender humo a una fumatería que igual cantas menos.


----------



## Rauxa (11 Abr 2017)

Yo creo que la clave está en saber quien ha comprado todo lo vendido por SAN. Por volumen dudo que hayan sido los minoritas.
Se puede saber quien compró?


----------



## mcd (13 Abr 2017)

jesbel dijo:


> Las malas noticias se acumulan....todos abandonan el barco.
> Ha llegado el momento de comprar.))))
> 
> Arvo Investment y David E. Shaw también deshacen posiciones en Abengoa



se sabe quien vende, pero ¿quien compra?


----------



## kokoliso1 (16 Abr 2017)

Yo compré 1000 euros a 0,017 hace unos días y me lo tomo como si fuera al casino, es dinero que no me importa perder lógicamente.

58800 acciones que no es más que una gota en un oceano que se ha estado negociando esta semana.


----------



## Katilot (18 Abr 2017)

Yo compraré cuando terminen de ejecutar ese contrasplit que seguramente harán. No se debería comprar ahora, vamos.

Abengoa inicia venta de Atlantica y estudia contrasplit - Noticia | Noticias | invertia.com


----------



## kynes (19 Abr 2017)

jesbel dijo:


> Hoy, -11,76%.
> 
> A 0,015. El contrasplit se acerca...



0x0 = 0 

Abengoa estudia un 'contrasplit' para mejorar el atractivo de sus acciones - elEconomista.es


----------



## Domin (22 Abr 2017)

Hola, yo os voy a dar mi opinion sobre abengoa b, y os la doy desde dentro porque compre justo antes que se pegase el hostion.
Ya conocia este valor desde hace bastante tiempo un amigo mio estaba loco con el (ahora esta un poco mas desilusionado despues de la hostia desde los 0,20), ahora sabe que tardara mas tiempo en recuperar.

Bueno que me lio, no me gustan los chicharros yo siempre he sido de comprar una compañia que me guste o que de buenos dividendos cuando yo he considerado que esta barata y tenerla a largo plazo sin pensar en vender en un principio.

Pero llego el momento que abengoa empezo a subir un 8 % o mas al dia, y me entro la avaricia jaja y entro sin meter mucho unos 4800 pavos o asi. A dia de hoy pierdo el 90% de ahi. Empezo de puta madre al dia siguiente ganaba 1300 euros, pero yo queria multiplicar haber si llegaba el famoso cohete y subia a saco, pero fui tonto ya que cai en el engaño de los warrant que dieron y que hicieron que subiese la cotización. A partir de ahi a los dos dias o asi a palmar el 90%.

Ahora os comento cositas sobre abengoa que han echo que meta mas pasta y promedie. Basicamente lo mas importante es que tiene la atlantic yiel y la a3t y cuando venda estas dos se va a quitar una deuda bastante gorda que tiene a unos intereses brutales. A partir de ahi la deuda que le queda es al 0,25% asi que es llevadera.

Sobre el tema del contrasplit no creo que se ejecute hasta el final de año o hasta el año siguiente. Tienen que unificar acciones hacer una junta de accionistas para hacerlo.

Yo volvi a entrar a 0,019 y a 0,018. Tengo otras ordenes a 0,013 y a 0,012 que espero que me entren si tengo suerte pero me da que a no ser que sigan vendiendo a saco los bancos no me van a entrar.

Ahora despues de todo este churro os comento que yo estoy dentro asumiendo que puedo palmar mucha pasta eso lo tengo claro, pero que tambien puedo ganar mucho. La empresa se quedara con unas deudas a un interes de un 0,25% y si le va bien y obtiene beneficios y contratos que deberia tenerlos, ya que tiene mucha experiencia en el sector centrandose en sus comienzos en la ingenieria, esta empresa en un par de añitos va a valer bastante mas que ahora. Yo la veo a 0,11 sin problemas.

Un saludo


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (23 Abr 2017)

Domin dijo:


> Hola, yo os voy a dar mi opinion sobre abengoa b, y os la doy desde dentro porque compre justo antes que se pegase el hostion.
> Ya conocia este valor desde hace bastante tiempo un amigo mio estaba loco con el (ahora esta un poco mas desilusionado despues de la hostia desde los 0,20), ahora sabe que tardara mas tiempo en recuperar.
> 
> Bueno que me lio, no me gustan los chicharros yo siempre he sido de comprar una compañia que me guste o que de buenos dividendos cuando yo he considerado que esta barata y tenerla a largo plazo sin pensar en vender en un principio.
> ...



Espero con sinceridad que sea como dices y recuperes lo invertido. Me he metido por curiosidad en Foro ABENGOA ¿Que sucede a las acciones ABG.P en PCBOLSA? y veo comentarios muy jodidos, verdaderos dramas, lo digo sin afán de trolear.


----------



## Domin (23 Abr 2017)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> Espero con sinceridad que sea como dices y recuperes lo invertido. Me he metido por curiosidad en Foro ABENGOA ¿Que sucede a las acciones ABG.P en PCBOLSA? y veo comentarios muy jodidos, verdaderos dramas, lo digo sin afán de trolear.



Tranquilo para mi no es ningun troleo tu comentario. Yo la verdad es que lo que tengo claro es:

O voy a palmar un monton de pasta, para que este pase la empresa no tiene que obtener contratos cosa que dudo, doy por echo la venta de yield y a3t para quitarse la deuda. Asi que dudo que una empresa con tanta experiencia y dedicandose a lo que hizo en sus inicios la ingenieria, valla a dejar de tener beneficios, pero bueno todo puede ser.

O voy a ganar bastante a un par de añitos vista que es lo que espero y deseo, no la tengo en una media muy mala, asi que en cuanto mejore un poco la cosa yo no tardare mucho en tener plusvalias.

Pero bueno todo puede pasar y yo asumo que me la estoy jugando a que ahora con la reestructuración no funcione bien la empresa, pero vamos si no me arriesgo ahora esta claro que no voy a poder entrar cuando se vea que va ir bien, ahi es el momento en el que entraran los que tienen informacion privilegiada y la disparan.

Por cierto en abengoa es que hay gente que esta muy quemada, y la tienen a un precio bastante alto la acción, yo por suerte la tengo sobre 0,025 la cual creo que no esta muy mal del todo. Hay gente que la tiene muy alta, cuando bajo sobre 3 euros ya habia gente celebrandolo y pensando que habia comprado a un precio genial, luego bajo a unos 2 euros y paso lo mismo, cuando llego al euro todos los que compraron hay estaban tirando fuegos artificiales por la suerte que habian tenido, luego se fue sobre 0,20 y paso lo mismo los que pillaron alli estaban supercontentos esperando que despegase desde ahi y se forrasen. Y bueno ahora soy yo el que piensa que en esta situación es una buena compra. El tiempo dira si acerte o sere otro de los pillados a los que abengoa a desplumado jeje

Un saludo


----------



## ex pepito feliz (25 Abr 2017)

Y las A 0,031

ahora mismo es una incognita

parece ser que algo se cuece..

La empresa saudí Acwa Power busca comprar Abengoa a precio de saldo

es solo un rumor ehh

a ver mañana ( me temo que me tocará madrugar ienso


----------



## kynes (25 Abr 2017)

Lo pintais 'tan bien' que me estoy pensando entrar a 0,005 y dejarlas unos añitos en remojo . Peor opción es el euromillones, no?

Edito, que faltaba un cero


----------



## ex pepito feliz (25 Abr 2017)

kynes dijo:


> Lo pintais 'tan bien' que me estoy pensando entrar a 0,005 y dejarlas unos añitos en remojo . Peor opción es el euromillones, no?
> 
> Edito, *que faltaba un cero*



Que faltaba.... o que sobraba???

aclara eso, no nos dejes con la puta intriga ::

si no es que sobraba, dudo mucho que pueda seguir cotizando en el continuo

no? NO??


----------



## ex pepito feliz (25 Abr 2017)

jesbel dijo:


> Creo que 0,01 es lo mínimo que puede cotizar en el contínuo... Si llega ahí, corralito)))).
> Insisto en el "creo".



Eso mismo pensaba yo tambien.

quiero entrar con un par de miles de pavos. de hecho esta mañana estuve muy atento en apertura, pero no me gusto en absoluto la apertura ni lo que llevamos de sesion.

sigue goteando a la baja, y ya no se si aguantara ese 0,03 

creo que mejor estar fuera de momento, y esperar señales claras de compra para entrada en cortisimo plazo.


----------



## kynes (25 Abr 2017)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Que faltaba.... o que sobraba???
> 
> aclara eso, no nos dejes con la puta intriga ::
> 
> ...



Jaja, reconozco que estaba medio troleando un poco, pero sólo a medias ... No se casi nada de bolsa pero mi intuición me dice que seguirá bajando y que no dejará de cotizar. Abengoa era un "tinglao" de cientos de empresas que están pasando por restructuración muy fuerte que están pagando proveedores, trabajadores e inversores "cautivos", pero apostaría de que el "núcleo" de la empresa acabará reflotando.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (25 Abr 2017)

Otro día de escabechina en ABG.P... en el que los bancos van desinvirtiendo y saliendo sin que se note demasiado y sin causar el pánico, y vendiendo el valor a pequeños inversores que esperan el "milagro" de las bolsas...

En fin. Lo realmente sorprendente es que haya gente entrando todavía. Y encima habiendo anunciado la empresa un contrasplit como la opción más viable y plausible.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (25 Abr 2017)

Forocoches tambien tiene su propio hilo sobre Abengoa

brutales testimonios.

muchos sacados de pcbolsa, y otros de los propios foreros


CotizaciÓn abengoa a y b ( brutales dramas de pillados ) - ForoCoches


----------



## Domin (28 Abr 2017)

jesbel dijo:


> Pues hoy ha tocado los 0,013, Domin, así que tal vez te haya entrado la orden y mañana te entre la de 0,012)))).



No he tenido la suerte de entrar todavia a 0,013. O tal vez he tenido la suerte de no entrar y todavía me arrepiento y quito la orden jaja. 
Yo esa orden la tengo desde los primeros dias de este mes y todavia no me a entrado, creo que estan haciendo algo raro, con el tema del mercado de bloques por lo que leo por ahi, pero bueno de ese tema no tengo ni idea.

Yo como decía antes creo que esta empresa va a funcionar y por eso me he arriesgado con ella, pero nunca se sabe. Os dejo un articulo que he leido hoy que no habla muy bien de la situación de abengoa.

Del rescate fantasma a un improbable rescate público, la última agonía de Abengoa

Pd. Yo no me termino de creer todo lo que leo por ahi, pero es bueno tener la mente abierta a todo.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (29 Abr 2017)

Hasta 0,000 ya no queda mucho...¿ puede cotizar a - 0,0001 ?...8:


----------



## ex pepito feliz (29 Abr 2017)

Domin dijo:


> No he tenido la suerte de entrar todavia a 0,013. O tal vez he tenido la suerte de no entrar y todavía me arrepiento y quito la orden jaja.
> Yo esa orden la tengo desde los primeros dias de este mes y todavia no me a entrado, creo que estan haciendo algo raro, con el tema del mercado de bloques por lo que leo por ahi, pero bueno de ese tema no tengo ni idea.
> 
> Yo como decía antes creo que esta empresa va a funcionar y por eso me he arriesgado con ella, pero nunca se sabe. Os dejo un articulo que he leido hoy que no habla muy bien de la situación de abengoa.
> ...



Pues supongo que lo que pone en ese articulo, es lo que mas se acerca a su situacion actual ( si no es exactamente punto por punto lo que esta pasando)

cuando los bancos huyen..


como la reina de las energias renovables pudo llegar a esta situacion?

mereceria la pena rescatarla? por lo que estamos viendo, parece ser que no.

ni tan siquiera con dinero publico :


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (3 May 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Hasta 0,000 ya no queda mucho...¿ puede cotizar a - 0,0001 ?...8:



El mínimo legal que la CNMV permite cotizar a una acción es 0,010 €.

Sólo se ejecutan órdenes de compraventa a partir de ese precio, precio que por otro lado, ahora que se ha dado el banderazo de salida "oficioso" y siguen saliendo bancos y agencias del valor en tropel, veremos aparecer en breve en su cotización.


----------



## Domin (5 May 2017)

Por ahora el 0,013 apenas lo toca se pone otra vez en 0,014. Tengo una orden desde primeros del mes pasado y no termina de entrar.


----------



## kynes (9 May 2017)

Un grupo de pequeños accionistas busca financiación para comprar Abengoa

Resumen: la hemos tirado por los suelos para que la compren los saudíes.

Edito para pegar la noticia: 

Son muchos los pequeños accionistas de Abengoa que no quieren que la compañía sevillana termine en manos extranjeras. Ante ese temor, y ante la incertidumbre que rodea a la empresa de renovables, varios inversores se encuentran en conversaciones para formar un potente grupo que tenga músculo suficiente como para comprar una participación mayoritaria en la firma.
Este periódico ya adelantó que la empresa saudí Acwa Power estaba interesada en Abengoa. La intención pasa por ir adquiriendo activos o participaciones hasta alcanzar, más pronto que tarde, una mayoría en la firma de renovables. Sin embargo, fuentes accionariales de la sevillana han confirmado a este periódico que la intención de un buen número de inversores pasa por juntarse para alcanzar la máxima representatividad posible y, si fuera necesario, reunir capital para alcanzarlo.
Precisamente hace sólo unos días Abengoa, en consorcio con la italiana Fisia Italiampianti, fue seleccionada por la empresa líder en el desarrollo, inversión y operación de plantas de generación de energía. ¿Saben quién es? Sí, casualmente es Acwa Power. El proyecto, valorado en unos 240 millones de euros, podría ser la primera piedra de una alianza que podría ir mucho más allá que simples proyectos.
Los problemas de deuda de Abengoa parecen ir solucionándose con las distintas reestructuraciones que la compañía sevillana ha ido haciendo. Sin embargo, tras haber perdido prácticamente un 90% de su cotización, la firma de renovables podría ser un ‘caramelito’ para otros gigantes del sector. Ahí entra en juego Acwa Power, una empresa saudí que se ha convertido en la principal amenaza para Abengoa y que ya le disputa el liderazgo global en termosolar.
“Sólo espero que la empresa no se quede en manos extranjeras”, explica uno de los accionistas que se agruparán para intentar la gesta. Y es que ese es uno de los motivos por los que estos accionistas han comenzado a movilizarse. Otro de ellos, no menos importante, es la confianza “casi ciega” que estos accionistas tienen en que la empresa vale mucho más que los escasos 300 millones que capitaliza actualmente.

Un grupo de pequeños accionistas busca financiación para comprar Abengoa
Cotización Abengoa. Fuente: Bloomberg. (Pinchar para ampliar).

Los títulos de Abengoa acumulan una caída superior al 90% en lo que llevamos de 2017. Su cotización (Clase B) ha pasado de los 20 céntimos con los que entró en el nuevo año a los 2 céntimos en los que cotiza a día de hoy.
Sin embargo, lo cierto es que las casas de análisis, igual que algunos de los accionistas de Abengoa, son optimistas con el futuro de la firma de renovables. El precio objetivo de la sevillana está en el entorno de los 19 céntimos; mientras que la única recomendación que recoge Facset sobre la compañía apuesta por compra fuerte.


----------



## Que viene (11 May 2017)

Parece que despierta


----------



## kynes (12 May 2017)

Tienen proyectos, tienen cacahuetes y monos en España no faltan. ¿Llegó el momento de entrar?


----------



## ex pepito feliz (12 May 2017)

Como veis resultados?

la cosa sigue igual de mal no?


----------



## Louis Renault (15 May 2017)

Yo voy a comprar un paquete a fondo perdido.Si pierdo pierdo.Ahora, estas son oportunidades de especular que no pasan todos los dias.Quebrar ya no la van a dejar quebrar
O sigue plana meses, quizás años o dobla en un par de meses.A ver qué pasa.Casino doble o nada.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (15 May 2017)

Louis Renault dijo:


> Yo voy a comprar un paquete a fondo perdido.Si pierdo pierdo.Ahora, estas son oportunidades de especular que no pasan todos los dias.Quebrar ya no la van a dejar quebrar
> O sigue plana meses, quizás años o dobla en un par de meses.A ver qué pasa.Casino doble o nada.



Vamos a vigilarla.

a ver si de dedica a acumular a 0,042( señal de que en breve tendra otro empujon serio) o deciden bajarla de nuevo a 0,03 

de una forma u otra, con muchisima precaucion se le puede sacar muchos picos importantes.

tengo preparados 2000 pavos a ver que hace en lso proximos dias.

pero Amper ... me esta quitando el sueño. menuda pequeña pedazo de empresa :8:


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Jun 2017)

La predicción de Negro, creo que no se va a cumplir...esto no pasa de 0,017 €...:rolleye:


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (21 Jun 2017)

ABG y ABG.P se han convertido en otro reclamo para buscadores de chicharros... con el final que casi siempre se suele ver en estos espectáculos circenses.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (23 Jun 2017)

Nuevo minimo 0,011

contrasplit 100*1 a la vuelta de la esquina ( dia 30 y lo aprobaran si o si) para.. para seguir bajando

mucho ojito con las tentaciones.

mi consejo esperar a ver si lo aprueban o no.

si no lo aprueban ( cosa que dudo muchisimo) yo mismo entraré. pues seria señal de entrada de manos fuertes

pero vamos, es como esperar que la cenicienta se quede de rumbeo hasta las 6 de la mañana en el cuento..


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (23 Jun 2017)

De 0,00 no bajara...¿ a que juegan ?...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (25 Jun 2017)

Por cierto, espero expectativo, la aparición por aquí de Negrofuturo, para que explique, que ha pasado con la supuesta subida que pronostico a 0,30 € de Abengoa....decía que tenía muy buena pinta...a lo mejor habrá que esperar al 2025...:rolleye:


----------



## ex pepito feliz (25 Jun 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Por cierto, espero expectativo, la aparición por aquí de Negrofuturo, para que explique, que ha pasado con la supuesta subida que pronostico a 0,30 € de Abengoa....decía que tenía muy buena pinta...a lo mejor habrá que esperar al 2025...:rolleye:



En parte tiene razon ehh

incluso superara con creces esos 0,3 eso si despues del contrasplit :XX:


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (25 Jun 2017)

Negrofuturo es una rata sinvergüenza y cobarde, no creo que vuelva a pasarse por este hilo jamás. Al menos cualquier persona que lo lea sabrá qué tipo de alimaña esta hecho.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (25 Jun 2017)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> En parte tiene razon ehh
> 
> incluso superara con creces esos 0,3 eso si despues del contrasplit :XX:



No si al final tendrá razón y dira...lo dije lo dije ¿ veis como esta a 0,3 € ?...claro pero las acciones se han divido entre 100....:abajo:


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (26 Jun 2017)

Joder... ABENGOA B es que el pasado viernes cerró en 0,011... y por el camino que lleva tiene pinta de tocar el mínimo legal: 0,010.

El mal sabor de boca que te queda es ver cómo mucho pequeño inversor, cuando la acción se desplomó al entorno de los 0,015 empezó a comprar y a meter más y más dinero para reducir el precio medio de adquisión, y tratar así de salvar los muebles cuando la acción subiera un poco.

Ya la totalidad del accionariado se ha dado cuenta que, a efectos casi reales, han perdido prácticamente todo su dinero. Y todo ello con el beneplácito y consentimiento de la CNMV, como no podía ser de otra manera.



---------- Post added 26-jun-2017 at 11:42 ----------




Profesor Falken dijo:


> Negrofuturo es una rata sinvergüenza y cobarde, no creo que vuelva a pasarse por este hilo jamás. Al menos cualquier persona que lo lea sabrá qué tipo de alimaña esta hecho.



Sólo tienes que pasarte por el foro de ABG.P de PCBOLSA y verás que mucha gente pensaba lo mismo que el forero Negrofuturo: que iba a dar el pelotazo, que era una inversión segura...

Unos por especular y buscando el chicharro, y otros (como he explicado antes) por reducir el precio medio de adquisición de la acción, metiendo miles y miles de euros ahí como si no hubiera un mañana.

Mientras tanto, grandes agencias de inversión y bancos comprando y vendiendo, intentando simular que el valor estaba vivo... que el paciente está vivo y que le latía el corazón... y de repente, ZAS.

La nada. El silencio.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (26 Jun 2017)

Tantos vendemantas que habitan el foro, que total por uno más...


----------



## ex pepito feliz (26 Jun 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Tantos vendemantas que habitan el foro, que total por uno más...



Lo importante es que la ultima palabra la tenemos nosotros.

esa persona por mucho que entienda de bolsa, al final estara igual de ciego que nosotros. y eso es lo que tenemos que tener en cuenta.

es nuestro dinero. y ante una gran duda, jamas nos debe condicionar las opiniones de terceros. porque repito, ellos saben lo mismo que nosotros.

para bien o para mal, la decision final de una compra o venta debe ser unicamente nuestra.

claro que hay persona que se arruinaron por.. seguir consejos. claro que las hay y seguiran habiendo.

obtener cierto nivel de sabiduria en este mundo cuesta mucho dinero.

y creo que todos hemos pasado por eso. por fiarnos de alguien. por creer que estaba en lo cierto. a veces en nuestra desesperacion nos agarramos al primero que diga lo que queremos oir. malo malo.

hay que tener en cuenta lo que cuesta ganar el dinero. ese dinero que llevamos muchos años ahorrando para despues perderlo poco a poco.

por lo tanto, si lo tenemos que perder ( o ganar) que sera por una decision nuestra. que sea porque es lo que creemos.
no porque sea lo que crea el crack de pcbolsa o invertia.


----------



## Coinbase (26 Sep 2017)

jesbel dijo:


> El juez ha dictado sentencia:
> 
> Los bonistas de Abengoa ganan la batalla
> 
> ...



Bueno, el resultado de la sentencia es que Abengoa tendrá que pagar unos 100 millones de euros. Teniendo en cuenta que su deuda neta es (a finales de Marzo) de 2.500 millones, tampoco es gran cosa esos 100 millones.

Como bien dices, a las 18h los resultados, ahi se verá si la empresa está generando caja y parece que igual se hace publica la venta de la Yield, por unos 700 millones de euros.

Creo que la veremos pronto (las B) por encima de 0,020€


----------



## terraenxebre (27 Sep 2017)

Ya han sacado resultados.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (29 Sep 2017)

Abengoa nos esta jodiendo pero bien.


----------



## Coinbase (3 Nov 2017)

jesbel dijo:


> Actualizando Abenguano:
> Ayer con el anuncio de la venta de parte de la Yield, se puso por instantes en 0,016 aprovechando ahí las "manos fuertes", para empapelar a todo el minoritario que se sumó al carro pensando que se iba la cosa para arriba.
> Hoy ha vuelto a 0,012-0,013 con poco volumen. Pero el movimiento de ayer, parece que anuncia novedades... O nuevos pillados, nunca se sabe))))



yo creo que no tardaremos (antes de final de año) en verla por encima de 0,020. La empresa con la colaboración que ha firmado con la empresa canadiense, tiene financiación para poder acometer muchos proyectos, la venta de la Yield cierra muchas incertidumbres, y además la semana que viene presenta resultados, que espero que marquen la buena marcha del balance de éste año.

Debería irse a por los 0,020


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (3 Nov 2017)

Coinbase dijo:


> yo creo que no tardaremos (antes de final de año) en verla por encima de *0,020*. La empresa con la colaboración que ha firmado con la empresa canadiense, tiene financiación para poder acometer muchos proyectos, la venta de la Yield cierra muchas incertidumbres, y además la semana que viene presenta resultados, que espero que marquen la buena marcha del balance de éste año.
> 
> Debería irse a por los 0,020



En otro hilo decías que a finales de año iba a estar a 0,025 :: ¿vas bajando ya el nivel?

Recomiendo comprar.......

Te digo lo mismo que te dije entonces: guardo para que te comas un owned o para aclamarte como visionario.


----------



## terraenxebre (5 Nov 2017)

Huid, insensatos.


----------



## Coinbase (5 Nov 2017)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> En otro hilo decías que a finales de año iba a estar a 0,025 :: ¿vas bajando ya el nivel?
> 
> Recomiendo comprar.......
> 
> Te digo lo mismo que te dije entonces: guardo para que te comas un owned o para aclamarte como visionario.



Bueno, el hilo de "Recomiendo comprar..." que hablaba de verla por encima de 0,025€ a finales de año, era de Agosto, pensaba que se podría ver ese precio. 

De todas formas, está en 0,013€, si cerrase a final de año como mínimo en 0,020€, creo que todos lo firmaríamos, es un +60%, y verla por encima de 0,020€ creo que es bastante probable.

Ojala acierte por el bien de todos los que están invertidos en Abengoa B.

S3


----------



## suncloud (5 Nov 2017)

Pillo sitio en hilo Abenguano. Soy Mano Fuerte en este chicharro. Jajaja. Voy a quebrar...


----------



## ex pepito feliz (5 Nov 2017)

Mucha suerte a todos.

yo tengo unas pocas de la A a 0,31 apenas 100kacc

creo que me la voy a jugar y dejar pasar el tiempo.

creo que lo peor ya lo vimos . salvo catastrofe, esto solo puede mejorar

animo !!!


----------



## terraenxebre (5 Nov 2017)

Coinbase dijo:


> Bueno, el hilo de "Recomiendo comprar..." que hablaba de verla por encima de 0,025€ a finales de año, era de Agosto, pensaba que se podría ver ese precio.
> 
> De todas formas, está en 0,013€, si cerrase a final de año como mínimo en 0,020€, creo que todos lo firmaríamos, es un +60%, y verla por encima de 0,020€ creo que es bastante probable.
> 
> ...



Ni de coña...

Los proyectos se van a ir para la nueva empresa que han creado con la canadiense.

Huid de Abengoa si podéis.


----------



## Coinbase (14 Nov 2017)

Buenos resultados
Ventas 1.100 millones
EBITDA +69 millones
y dando beneficio neto

La empresa volverá a ser lo que fue, poco a poco


----------



## ex pepito feliz (15 Nov 2017)

Coinbase dijo:


> Buenos resultados
> Ventas 1.100 millones
> EBITDA +69 millones
> y dando beneficio neto
> ...



Si no ha reaccionado ya, me temo que volveremos a rangos de 0,028 0,03 

( o algo peor)

hasta que empiecen a acumular de nuevo y a subir

idem con las B

es mi opinion y ni que decir que puedo estar completamente equivocado

tambien dependemos mucho del ibex. no se salva ni esta.

todas recuperan siempre cuando se gira el ibex.TODAS !!!


----------



## ex pepito feliz (22 Nov 2017)

Pues no iba mal encaminado.

a ver en que nivel se estabiliza y entro con algunas mas.

a vigilar esos 0,03 aunque las espero algo mas abajo 

estos HDP tienen un buen circo montado


----------



## ex pepito feliz (28 Nov 2017)

jesbel dijo:


> El circo está claro. El Santander ha aprovechado el calentón que hubo a 0,016 para salir ordenadamente. Ahora tiene un porcentaje significativamente menor, además de las que lleva del Popular, que no sabemos lo que hará con ellas.
> 
> Probablemente, si sigue haciendo las cosas bien, recupere, pero esto va para largo.



Mientras tanto hay que aprovechar estos movimientos laterales ...

se le puede sacar un paston a este. mucha paciencia y no precipitarse


----------



## terraenxebre (30 Nov 2017)

En esta acción pintan bastos...

Compra
0,011
Títulos527.165.693
Órdenes1.079



Venta
0,012
Títulos110.135.224
Órdenes87



Cotizando en mínimos y lleva 6 meses por los suelos. Hay algo que huele muy muy mal

---------- Post added 30-nov-2017 at 10:06 ----------




terraenxebre dijo:


> En esta acción pintan bastos...
> 
> Compra
> 0,011
> ...



Pd: si todas las ordenes de compra se ejecutasen a mercado pasaria automaticamente a 0,015


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (30 Nov 2017)

Púes al final he metido 350 € y he comprado a 0,011 €...total no me va de aquí...:


----------



## ex pepito feliz (30 Nov 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Púes al final he metido 350 € y he comprado a 0,011 €...total no me va de aquí...:



Ala pues ya le ganas un 9%


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (30 Nov 2017)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Ala pues ya le ganas un 9%



Se los dejare en herencia a mis nietos, como el horojh...a ver si en 2050 sube algo y tal...::


----------



## terraenxebre (8 Dic 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Se los dejare en herencia a mis nietos, como el horojh...a ver si en 2050 sube algo y tal...::



Hoy ha subido a 0,012 despues de pasarse toda la semana en 0,011


----------



## ex pepito feliz (8 Dic 2017)

5 Minutes With

de hace unos minutos


----------



## terraenxebre (11 Dic 2017)

0,011.

Titulo de la pelicula: le llamaban popular


----------



## Coinbase (11 Dic 2017)

*Abengoa (junto a la italiana Fisia) construirá una planta desaladora en Omán por 100 millones de dólares*

11-12-2017 15:19

Abengoa ha logrado, junto a la italiana Fisia Italimpianti, la Carta de Adjudicación para llevar a cabo bajo un consorcio la ingeniería, procura y construcción de una planta desaladora en Omán por un valor total del proyecto de 100 millones de dólares (85 millones de euros).

El consorcio, liderado por ACWA Power y compuesto también por Veolia y Dhofar International for Investment and Development, tiene previsto comenzar los trabajos sobre terreno en el segundo trimestre de 2018.

La nueva planta, que estará localizada en la ciudad de Salalah, al sur de Omán, contará con tecnología de ósmosis inversa y con una capacidad de 113.650 metros cúbicos al día.

Con este nuevo contrato, Abengoa suma una capacidad total instalada en todo el mundo de 1,5 millones de metros cúbicos por día, que se ampliará hasta los 2,1 millones una vez completado el portfolio de ejecución.


Abengoa construirá una planta desaladora en Omán por 100 millones de dólares


----------



## terraenxebre (15 Dic 2017)

0,012.


Y a puntito de 0,011 otra vez.


----------



## Coinbase (15 Dic 2017)

*TPG toma las redes de Abengoa en Brasil por 123 millones*

Abengoa da un nuevo paso en el camino hacia su saneamiento. Esta vez en Brasil. Texas Pacific Group (TPG) certificó ayer la compra de las líneas de transmisión del grupo andaluz en el país carioca tras la celebración de una subasta derivada del concurso de acreedores en que se hallan sus filiales. El fondo de inversión estadounidense ejerció su derecho de tanteo y mejoró su oferta hasta los 482.5 millones de reales brasileños (123 millones de euros al cambio actual).

Abengoa y TPG acordaron el pasado verano que el fondo acudiría a la subasta de las líneas eléctricas que la ingeniería sevillana tiene en explotación en Brasil con una oferta de 400 millones de reales (102 millones de euros). Además, la firma estadounidense se reservaba el derecho de subir un 1 por ciento la mejor del resto de propuestas, en el caso de que las hubiera. La firma de inversión Verti Capital ofreció 477.7 millones de reales (121.8 millones de euros), pero TPG la subió.

La oferta de TPG contempla la asunción de las deudas de las filiales brasileñas de Abengoa (Abengoa Concessoes Brasil Holding, Abengoa Construçao y Abengoa Greenfield Brasil Holding), que ascienden a 1,400 millones de reales brasileños (357 millones de euros).

Los acreedores de Abengoa en Brasil dieron luz verde al plan de recuperación judicial de la empresa por amplia mayoría en agosto pasado. Uno de los puntos esenciales era el acuerdo con TPG, que garantiza así el pago de los créditos a los acreedores, que se cuentan por decenas y entre los que figuran varios de los mayores bancos del mundo,

Los activos adquiridos por TPG son 3,532 kilómetros de redes eléctricas en operación. Abengoa contaba hace unos meses con otros 6,876 kilómetros de líneas por construir, pero la Administración se las ha expropiado por incumplir los contratos. El grupo español ha judicializado el caso. Aún conserva el Hospital de Manaus y el negocio de bioenergía, en fase concursal.


TPG toma las redes de Abengoa en Brasil por 123 millones - economiahoy.mx


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (16 Dic 2017)

Ahí ahí Coinbase, postea noticias buenas de Abengoa que para acertar en tu predicción tiene que subir un 130-140% de aquí a dos semanas ::


----------



## Coinbase (16 Dic 2017)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> Ahí ahí Coinbase, postea noticias buenas de Abengoa que para acertar en tu predicción tiene que subir un 130-140% de aquí a dos semanas ::



Aun tengo esperanzas de verla tocar los 0,020€ antes de final de año, sería un +70% desde el cierre del Viernes (0,012€).
Difícil, lo sé. Se que suena muy lejano, pero también está claro que cuando supere los 0,015€ va a pegar un tirón alcista importante.

Está firmando algún que otro contrato interesante y las desinversiones (venta de la Yield y Brasil) van en buen camino. Parece ser que puede llegar o aproximarse a las ventas que prometieron para finales de éste año (que rondarían los 2.500-3.000 millones, cifra muy ambiciosa). A final del 3º Trimestre eran 1.200 millones, pero los contratos que se llevan firmados en este 4º Trimestre hace que sea posible aproximarse
Abengoa. Sobre importe de adjudicaciones conocidas, en lo que llevamos de 4º trimestre 2017

A final de año veremos


----------



## terraenxebre (18 Dic 2017)

0.010.


No llega viva a fin de año

---------- Post added 18-dic-2017 at 11:31 ----------

Mercado de bloques uno de 177 mm , otro de 179 m.

Huid, insensatos


----------



## Coinbase (18 Dic 2017)

terraenxebre dijo:


> 0.010.
> 
> 
> No llega viva a fin de año
> ...



No ha tocado los 0,010€
Sigue en el rango 0,011-0,012
Ha llegado a estar en el rango 0,010-0,011 (sin tocar el 0,010), y de nuevo han comprado todo en 0,011, para volverse a poner en el rango 0,011-0,012.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (18 Dic 2017)

Coinbase dijo:


> Aun tengo esperanzas de verla tocar los 0,020€ antes de final de año, sería un +70% desde el cierre del Viernes (0,012€).
> Difícil, lo sé. Se que suena muy lejano, pero también está claro que cuando supere los 0,015€ va a pegar un tirón alcista importante.
> 
> Está firmando algún que otro contrato interesante y las desinversiones (venta de la Yield y Brasil) van en buen camino. Parece ser que puede llegar o aproximarse a las ventas que prometieron para finales de éste año (que rondarían los 2.500-3.000 millones, cifra muy ambiciosa). A final del 3º Trimestre eran 1.200 millones, pero los contratos que se llevan firmados en este 4º Trimestre hace que sea posible aproximarse
> ...



Ojalá tengas razón, no ya por las acciones en sí, que ni tengo ni me interesa tener, sino por la gente que trabaja en esa empresa.


----------



## Coinbase (18 Dic 2017)

*Abengoa vuelve a ganar otro contrato en Argentina en menos de una semana*

18-12-2017

Abengoa se ha adjudicado un contrato para desarrollar un nuevo proyecto de transmisión eléctrica en Argentina por 37,5 millones de euros, informó la compañía. En concreto, el grupo de ingeniería y energías renovables llevará a cabo la construcción 'llave en mano' de una estación transformadora de 345/132 kV, partiendo del seccionamiento de la línea eléctrica existente en alta tensión en 345 kV Cobos-Andes, al sur de la provincia de Jujuy, en Argentina.

Abengoa será la responsable de la ejecución de la ingeniería, la provisión de su equipamiento, la ejecución de las obras civiles y el montaje electromecánico, ensayos y puesta en servicio. Los trabajos, adjudicados a través de la filial de Abengoa en el país, se llevarán a cabo para InterAndes (empresa de AES Gener), por cuenta y orden del Fideicomiso Obras de Transporte para el Abastecimiento Eléctrico (Fotae).

La compañía destacó que la adjudicación de este nuevo proyecto "consolida la confianza del mercado y su posición de liderazgo en el desarrollo de instalaciones eléctricas en todo el mundo". Abengoa está presente en Argentina desde hace casi 50 años, durante los cuales ha desarrollado proyectos de gran envergadura en todos los sectores en los que opera, fundamentalmente en el área de transmisión y distribución de la energía.


Abengoa vuelve a ganar otro contrato en Argentina en menos de una semana - Valencia Plaza


----------



## terraenxebre (19 Dic 2017)

6 sesiones de bolsa quedan.

Bonos subiendo cerca de un 5%.

Y presión vendedora en 0,012 ...


0,010 a la vista....


No llega viva al 1.enero

---------- Post added 19-dic-2017 at 17:19 ----------

Huid insensatos


----------



## terraenxebre (20 Dic 2017)

Titulo de la pelicula: 0,011, la muerte lenta.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (20 Dic 2017)

los cojonex vendo...total por 350 eypos di merda....


----------



## terraenxebre (20 Dic 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> los cojonex vendo...total por 350 eypos di merda....



Eso son 29.000 acciones.

---------- Post added 20-dic-2017 at 13:51 ----------

389.940.383/0,010 +- de la suspension de la cotizacion

---------- Post added 20-dic-2017 at 13:52 ----------




terraenxebre dijo:


> Eso son 29.000 acciones.
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-dic-2017 at 13:51 ----------
> 
> 389.940.383/0,010 +- de la suspension de la cotizacion



400.000 eur la separan de la quiebra


----------



## terraenxebre (22 Dic 2017)

Esto no llega vivo a Enero....


0,010

---------- Post added 22-dic-2017 at 12:24 ----------

A menos de 300.000 eur de suspenderse


----------



## terraenxebre (22 Dic 2017)

Huid insensatos.

A menos de 200.000 eur para suspenderse


----------



## terraenxebre (26 Dic 2017)

Citación del Juez a Urquijo...


Bye bye


----------



## Coinbase (26 Dic 2017)

*Abengoa construirá una planta desaladora en Túnez por 40 millones*

12:43 - 26/12/2017

Noticia




terraenxebre dijo:


> Huid insensatos.
> 
> A menos de 200.000 eur para suspenderse



Eso no es así, perfectamente puede estar en 0,010-0,011 una larga temporada y no pasaría nada. Que toque el 0,010 (que por cierto ya lo tocó), no significa suspensión. Otros valores como Urbas, lo hicieron, y pasado un tiempo, con noticias, y mejora del balance, se fueron por encima de 0,020. No significa que vaya a pasar, ni que Abengoa se vaya a salvar, pero tampoco hay que asustar con posibles quiebras por tocar el 0,010 porque eso es rotundamente falso.


----------



## terraenxebre (27 Dic 2017)

0,010...

Feliz despedida de año.


----------



## terraenxebre (29 Dic 2017)

Parece que la quieren aguantar...

Estoy por hacerme con 1 millón de acciones


----------



## Coinbase (29 Dic 2017)

y otro contratito, pero la cotización en mínimos

*Abengoa firma un contrato de entrega de energía a largo plazo para su proyecto A3T con la mexicana Bachoco*

29/12/2017 11:02 

MADRID, 29 (EUROPA PRESS)

Abengoa ha firmado un contrato de entrega de energía (PPA) con el grupo Bachoco, líder en el sector avícola mexicano, por 63,3 megavatios (MW).

Con este acuerdo, Bachoco recibirá, de acuerdo a la regulación mexicana, energía limpia por un periodo de 10 años y obtendrá ahorros en sus procesos productivos, según consta en la web de la compañía.

La energía procederá de la central de cogeneración eficiente A3T, proyecto de 220 MW que Abengoa está desarrollando en el municipio de Centro, en Villahermosa (Tabasco).

A3T, en construcción y con un avance de los trabajos superior al 90%, es uno de los activos que Abengoa contempla dentro de su plan de desinversiones y cuya finalización está prevista para el segundo semestre del próximo año.

Este acuerdo con el grupo Bachoco supone un gran hito no solo para la comercialización de la energía producida por la planta de cogeneración eficiente, sino que es una muestra más del cumplimiento de los pasos marcados por Abengoa en su plan de reestructuración y del compromiso con sus acreedores.

Este es el último de los contratos cerrados por el grupo en un 2017 en el que ha alcanzado los hitos principales establecidos en su proceso de reestructuración, acordado el pasado mes de marzo, como la firma de nuevos contratos, las desinversiones llevadas a término y la culminación de proyectos de gran envergadura, lo que ha permitido a la compañía comenzar la reactivación del negocio.

En 2018, el grupo continuará trabajando para ampliar su cartera de negocios, centrada en aquellas geografías y negocios en los que cuenta con un mayor potencial, y avanzando en su plan de desinversiones, así como en la construcción de los proyectos que está desarrollando para completarlos con éxito de forma satisfactoria.

PRINCIPALES OPERACIONES EN 2017.

Entre las principales operaciones llevadas a cabo por Abengoa este año, destaca el acuerdo para la venta de su participación del 25% en Atlantica Yield a la compañía Algonquin Power & Utilities Corp. y el acuerdo estratégico establecido con ésta.

Además, a principios del pasado mes de septiembre, la compañía también cerró la venta en México de la central de ciclo combinado Norte III, tras haber alcanzado un acuerdo con el consorcio formado por Macquarie Capital y Techint Ingeniería y Construcción.

Esta venta se sumaba a las alcanzadas en los meses anteriores, como las de sus plantas de bioenergía en Europa o su participación en el Hospital del Tajo.

Asimismo, la compañía presidida por Gonzalo Urquijo ha seguido en este año consiguiendo adjudicaciones en todo el mundo, en países como Argentina, Reino Unido, Túnez y Holanda, entre otros.

Así, en el sector del agua, Abengoa ha sido seleccionada para la ejecución de un proyecto de desalación en Túnez. También recibió, por parte de un consorcio liderado por ACWA Power, la carta de adjudicación de una nueva desaladora en Omán con tecnología de ósmosis inversa y una capacidad de 113.650 metros cúbico al día y se adjudicó en Arabia Saudí la que será la mayor desaladora construida por el grupo hasta la fecha, que será desarrollada en consorcio con Fisia Italiampianti.

Además, el grupo ha continuado desarrollando su actividad de ingeniería y construcción, culminando hitos de envergadura como la obtención de la recepción provisional de Xina Solar One, su tercera planta termosolar en Sudáfrica. Asimismo, continuará la construcción de proyectos emblemáticos como Waad Al-Shamal, la mayor planta híbrida solar-gas del mundo, integrada por un ciclo combinado de 1.390 MW de potencia, entre otros.

También ha obtenido la recepción definitiva de la central de generación eléctrica Baja California Sur IV (México), un proyecto de transmisión eléctrica en Perú, su primera planta fotovoltaica en India y su primera subestación eléctrica en Omán.

En el marco de la reestructuración de la deuda que la compañía mantiene en Brasil, recientemente se ha acordado la venta de las líneas de transmisión en operación de Abengoa en Brasil al fondo de inversión estadounidense Texas Pacific Group (TPG).

Economía.- Abengoa firma un contrato de entrega de energía a largo plazo para su proyecto A3T con la mexicana Bachoco


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (29 Dic 2017)

hold hold hold...feliz año nuevo...


----------



## Coinbase (8 Ene 2018)

Parece que empieza a dar, ligeras señales de vida. 
Una serie de noticias, en apenas 3 días, la están haciendo despertar. 
En 0,0139€, +18% ahora mismo, con altísimo volumen.

*Abengoa y Acciona se disputan un contrato de 500 millones de euros en Dubái*
Abengoa y Acciona se disputan un contrato de 500 millones de euros en Dubái

*Abengoa quiere vender el 16% de Atlántica por 350 millones*
Abengoa quiere vender el 16% de Atlántica por 350 millones

*Abengoa pone en marcha tres grandes operaciones. Pese al empeño, sus detractores no han podido hundirla*
Abengoa pone en marcha tres grandes operaciones. Pese al empeño, sus detractores no han podido hundirla - Bolsamanía.com

*Ofensiva de las empresas españolas en Arabia Saudí para obras de agua*
Abengoa, Acciona, ACS, FCC, GS Inima, Sacyr, Técnicas Reunidas y Typsa se hallan inmersos en los procesos de contratación de varios proyectos de tratamiento de agua y desaladoras en el país asiático que suman un importe cercano a los 800 millones de euros.
Ofensiva de las empresas españolas en Arabia Saudí para obras de agua - elEconomista.es


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (8 Ene 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Bla bla bla



1. Me alegro mucho de que Abengoa haya subido y los trabajadores y pequeños accionistas que haya pillados (muchos) puedan respirar. Por desgracia, y como ya te he mencionado en repetidas ocasiones, vuelves a demostrar que te falta un par de huevos: posteas por aquí ahora que a Abengoa le ha ido bien durante un día, y si le vuelve a ir mal te esconderás de nuevo en tu madriguera hedionda de verborrea y palabrería barata. ¿Dónde estabas con tus sesudos análisis técnicos cuando ABG estaba a 0,010? Ah sí, calladito y lejos de este hilo, que es justo donde te irás si la cotización vuelve a caer.

2. Seguimos esperando un pantallazo con todas las acciones de Abengoa que compraste cuando dijiste por aquí que era un pelotazo. ¿Nos lo vas a proporcionar? ¿O vas a esconderte tras una nube de chorradas, como la rata de alcantarilla sucia y cobarde que has demostrado ser?

3. En una de tus últimas brillantes predicciones dijiste que Ethereum llegará justo dentro de 3 semanas a 24.000 dólares, para luego prever que llegará a 4.000 ese mismo 29 :XX:, demostrando de nuevo que no tienes ni puta idea ni de análisis técnico ni fundamental. ¿Cuál es la próxima predicción disparatada que vas a hacer sobre su precio? Recuerda hejperto, 3 semanas para subir 2.900 ó 22.900 dólares, según tenga en cuenta una chorrada u otra.

4. No te preocupes, llevaré mi firma durante un largo tiempo para prevenir a los despistados acerca del buitre que eres. De nada por la información.

5. No te olvides de abrir el hilo del pelotazo de Abengoa y volverlo a cerrar rapidito para que nadie te critique. Es de ser muy valiente y tener principios muy sólidos para debatir ::

6. Vuelve a tu pocilga a dar consejos de inversión.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (8 Ene 2018)

Yo las compre a 0,011 € y a holdear...360 € me gaste...total...8:


----------



## Coinbase (8 Ene 2018)

Buen cierre en 0,014€, que tras tocar en sesiones anteriores los 0,010€ (mínimo posible) es una bendición.
En las siguientes sesiones se verá si es un simple calentón, o es por ese listado de noticias que he puesto y que está cambiando el pobre interés que había por la empresa. Ya se verá.

Si le diese por superar los 0,015€-0,016€.......es fácil que se vaya a 0,020€ rápidamente.


----------



## terraenxebre (9 Ene 2018)

0,0128
Estertores premortem


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (9 Ene 2018)

A mueeeeeelteeeeeee....


----------



## Coinbase (23 Ene 2018)

*La filial de Abengoa en México sale del concurso de acreedores*

*La filial de Abengoa en México sale del concurso de acreedores*

23/01/2018

La filial de Abengoa en México sale del concurso de acreedores


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (24 Ene 2018)

Coinbase dijo:


> *La filial de Abengoa en México sale del concurso de acreedores*
> 
> 23/01/2018
> 
> La filial de Abengoa en México sale del concurso de acreedores



¿Y del 0,02-0,025 a finales de año qué? :: es broma, me caes bien, pero a día de hoy sigue como estaba antes con una diezmilésima más en la cotización, eso sí.

PD. No veo que Negrofuturo haya subido su hilo privado de Abengoa o que haya escrito por aquí estos días que la cotización sigue muerta. Parece que cuando le definí como buitre o rata sucia y cobarde me quedé corto.


----------



## Coinbase (24 Ene 2018)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> ¿Y del 0,02-0,025 a finales de año qué? :: es broma, me caes bien, pero a día de hoy sigue como estaba antes con una diezmilésima más en la cotización, eso sí.
> 
> PD. No veo que Negrofuturo haya subido su hilo privado de Abengoa o que haya escrito por aquí estos días que la cotización sigue muerta. Parece que cuando le definí como buitre o rata sucia y cobarde me quedé corto.



Me equivoqué, lo reconozco, pensaba que la cotización recogería con mas entusiasmo las buenas noticias.
Aun así sigo pensando que la empresa sobrevivirá, y que estos precios son buenos a medio-largo plazo.
Anda en 0,0123€ , en tierra de nadie hasta que no supere los 0,0150€ y luego los 0,0180€.

Falta alguna noticia de calado para atacar esas cotas.
Según parece hay un contrato importante (500 millones de euros) que se concederá en Dubai a Abengoa (parece ser que es la favorita) o a Acciona, se debería de saber en los próximos días, podría ayudar de ser la ganadora.
Abengoa disputa a Acciona un contrato solar en Dubai por 500 millones - elEconomista.es

Abengoa es mi mayor borrón, porque quien me siguiera con Facephi, Grupo San José y Nicolas Correa.............también falta que Renta Corporación acabe de arrancar hasta los 3,30€ mínimo.

S2


----------



## Coinbase (29 Ene 2018)

*Abengoa lucha por proyectos de agua y energía por más de 2.500 millones*

*Abengoa lucha por proyectos de agua y energía por más de 2.500 millones*

29/01/2018

- La ingeniería sevillana aspira a contratos en Argentina, Dubai o Marruecos

Abengoa está poco a poco normalizando su actividad y se prepara para engordar una cartera diezmada por la crisis que a punto estuvo de liquidarla. La compañía andaluza se halla en estos momentos posicionada en distintas licitaciones de energía y agua en el mundo con un valor que supera los 2.500 millones de euros. En el mapa de actuación emergen países como Argentina, Dubai, Arabia Saudí, Túnez, Perú, Marruecos o Jordania.

Tras la reestructuración financiera, el plan industrial de Abengoa supone su regreso a la origen de la compañía, con el foco dirigido al negocio de construcción e ingeniería y, más concretamente, en cuatro segmentos: construcción de plantas energéticas (solares, híbridos, ciclos combinados, cogeneración...); agua (desaladoras, tratamiento y conducción); transmisiones (eléctricas, telecomunicaciones, ferroviarias...); y mantenimiento de las instalaciones que desarrollan.

Con esta estrategia, y a pesar de que la refinanciación no se consumó hasta finales de marzo de 2017, Abengoa logró sumar el año pasado una cartera de negocio de entre 1.400 y 1.500 millones de euros. Hasta septiembre, los datos oficiales arrojan una contratación de 1.100 millones. Entre los proyectos que se ha adjudicado más relevantes sobresalen las desaladoras en Marruecos, por más de 300 millones, en Arabia Saudí por alrededor de 240 millones, y en Omán, por más de 80 millones, así como el contrato de ingeniería y construcción de la primera planta que producirá biocombustibles a partir de residuos sólidos urbanos en Estados Unidos para Fulcrum Bioenergy.

Ahora, la ingeniería que preside Gonzalo Urquijo aspira a multiplicar su cartera con el punto de mira en Oriente Medio y Latinoamérica, aunque también en España y en algunos países de África. En esta línea, Abengoa se halla a la espera de que la Autoridad de Electricidad y Agua de Dubai (DEWA) y Masdar adjudiquen el contrato para la operación y el mantenimiento de la mayor planta fotovoltaica del mundo, Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum Solar Park (Fase III), ubicada en el emirato. La firma andaluza, en alianza con un grupo chino, figura como favorita para ganar este proyecto, por el que puja Acciona y que se valora en 500 millones.

Abengoa también se halla en la puja por el proyecto solar Noord Midelt, en Marruecos, con una capacidad de 800 megavatios (MW) y cuyo presupuesto superaría los 1.500 millones. A través de Abener Energía, ha unido fuerzas con la japonesa JGC Corporation, en un proceso por el que también lucha Sener. Mientras, en Argentina, donde cuenta con Teyma, busca crecer con la potabilizadora General San Martín, por más de 200 millones, y la electrificación de la línea ferroviaria San Martín, por unos 400 millones. Asimismo, sondea importantes proyectos de agua en Arabia Saudí o contratos eléctricos en Jordania.


Abengoa lucha por proyectos de agua y energía por más de 2.500 millones - elEconomista.es


----------



## ex pepito feliz (29 Ene 2018)

Por favor, no os hagais mas pajas mentales.

hasta que se demuestre lo contrario, lateral abg(a) 0,027/8 - 0,034/5
agb(b) 0,01 - 0,014

asi vamos a estar hasta que desaparezca.. o vea la luz



el problema esque para bien o para mal, no sabremos cuando pasara.



ya lo comenté hace unas semanas cuando estaban en plena subida las dos.

si no acaban rompiendo, volveran a los rangos señalados.

todo lo que sea entrar en medio de ese rango, es quedarse en tierra de nadie.

mucho ojo con las pilladas


----------



## Coinbase (5 Feb 2018)

*Abengoa logra su mayor contrato tras el rescate: 480M con Acwa y Shangay Electric*

*Abengoa logra su mayor contrato tras el rescate: 480M con Acwa y Shangay Electric*

- El grupo andaluz adquirirá e instalará las placas fotovoltaicas del mayor proyecto solar del mundo, que tendrá mil megavatios, aunque al tiempo presenta dos nuevos ERE en España

05.02.2018 – 18:32 H.

Noticias de Abengoa: Abengoa logra su mayor contrato tras el rescate: 480M con Acwa y Shangay Electric. Noticias de Empresas


----------



## Coinbase (28 Feb 2018)

*Abengoa gana 4.278 millones, frente a las pérdidas de 2016, por reestructuración*

*Abengoa gana 4.278 millones, frente a las pérdidas de 2016, por reestructuración*

28/02/2018 - 21:45

El grupo de ingeniería y energía Abengoa obtuvo el año pasado un beneficio neto de 4.278 millones de euros, frente a las pérdidas de 7.629 millones registradas en 2016, ha comunicado hoy la empresa a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV).

Esta mejora del resultado se debe básicamente al beneficio no recurrente derivado de la reestructuración financiera.

El beneficio bruto de explotación (ebitda) ascendió a 127 millones, frente a las pérdidas de explotación de 241 millones contabilizadas en 2016.

Sin contar el gasto en asesores por la reestructuración financiera y otros atípicos, el ebitda se habría situado, según la empresa, en 179 millones.

Por el contrario, las ventas descendieron un 2% en 2017, hasta 1.480 millones.

El endeudamiento financiero bruto se situó en 5.475 millones, en línea con el nivel alcanzado tras la reestructuración financiera.

De esa cifra, 1.724 millones corresponden a sociedades susceptibles de ser vendidas.


Abengoa gana 4.278 millones, frente a las pérdidas de 2016, por reestructuración - elEconomista.es


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (2 Mar 2018)

Pues el valor de sus acciones ni se ha inmutado... aunque quién sabe, a lo mejor se convierte en un buen chicharro para quien le guste el riesgo.


----------



## Coinbase (5 Mar 2018)

*El Estado aflora una participación del 3,15% en Abengoa*

*El Estado aflora una participación del 3,15% en Abengoa*

5/03/2018 - 17:53

El Estado, a través de la Secretaria de Estado de Comercio del Ministerio de Economía, Industria y Competitividad, ha aflorado una participación del 3,152% en el capital de Abengoa.


De esta manera, la Secretaria de Estado de Comercio se erige en el segundo máximo accionista de Abengoa, tan solo por detrás de Banco Santander, que posee una participación del 4,975%, según consta en los registros de la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV).

El organismo dependiente del Ministerio de Economía, Industria y Competitividad posee está participación en el grupo de ingeniería y energías renovables a través del Fondo de Reserva de los Riesgos de la Internacionalización (FRRI) y del Fondo para Inversiones en el Exterior (FIEX).

Así, la Secretaria de Estado de Comercio cuenta con un total de 5.687,6 millones de títulos, representativos del 3,152% del capital de Abengoa.

En marzo de 2017, Abengoa cerró su reestructuración financiera, con lo que la compañía, que llegó a acumular una deuda de 9.000 millones de euros, evitaba el mayor concurso de acreedores de la historia de España e iniciaba una nueva andadura con Gonzalo Urquijo al frente y una nueva composición accionarial.

El acuerdo de reestructuración contempló que los entonces accionistas de la empresa pasaban de controlar el 100% al 5% del capital, mientras que los bonistas y 'hedge funds' tomaban el 50% de la empresa, frente al 40% para la banca acreedora. El 5% restante quedaba en manos de avalistas.

Exposición del Estado en Abengoa

El Estado, a través de la sociedad de crédito Cesce, dependiente de la Secretaria de Estado de Comercio, tenía una exposición en Abengoa que superaba los 200 millones de euros, de los que unos 115 millones eran avales y el resto crédito comprador, así como una deuda comprometida con el Instituto de Crédito Oficial (ICO), que depende del Ministerio de Economía, de unos 130 millones de euros.

Además, el Estado también tenía una exposición de otros 75 millones a través de Cofides y aportó 9 millones en una inyección recibida por la compañía para hacer frente a su actividad ordinaria.

El Gobierno respaldó a la Nueva Abengoa a través de Cesce, participada en más de un 50% por el Estado y en el resto de su capital por entidades financieras y aseguradoras, con 153,5 millones de euros destinados a asegurar sus futuras operaciones, asegurando así la mitad de una línea de 307 millones de euros que necesita Abengoa para el desarrollo de nuevos proyectos.


El Estado aflora una participación del 3,15% en Abengoa - elEconomista.es


----------



## Rauxa (5 Mar 2018)

Se lo tenían bien callado...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (6 Mar 2018)

en cuanto pasen de 0.013 vendo....


----------



## Coinbase (9 Mar 2018)

*09/03/2018 Hecho Relevante*

En relación con (i) el hecho relevante publicado el 1 de noviembre de 2017 (con número de registro 258076) en virtud del cual la Sociedad anunció que había firmado un acuerdo con Algonquin Power & Utilities Corp (“APUC”) para la venta del 25% de Atlantica Yield plc. (“AY” y la “Venta del 25%”, respectivamente); y (ii) el hecho relevante publicado el 5 de marzo de 2017 (con nº de registro 262554), en virtud del cual se informaba del
cumplimiento, o dispensa en su caso, de las condiciones suspensivas para el cierre de la operación, la Sociedad informa de que con fecha 9 de marzo de 2018 *se ha completado la Venta del 25% por un precio total de 607.567.139 USD*.

La plusvalía es de aproximadamente 108.000.000€.

Sevilla, 9 de marzo de 2018


----------



## ex pepito feliz (20 Mar 2018)

jesbel dijo:


> Nada. Ni se inmuta. Valor estable )))))



Sin sobresaltos !! :XX::XX:


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (4 Abr 2018)

Mala gente sois...


----------



## ex pepito feliz (11 Abr 2018)

Que puta barbaridad, que esta pasando? alguna noticia ??


----------



## Bruteztrausen (11 Abr 2018)

jesbel dijo:


> No, si está dicho sin acritud. Yo tengo acciones, con lo que, el primero que pierde soy yo. Pero, hay que tomarlo con humor... Ahora sólo hay dos opciones. O quiebra, o sube. Pero bajar, ya no puede bajar más.)))



Pues mira, parece que si que podía


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (11 Abr 2018)

300 € a la basura...en fin...:


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (14 Abr 2018)

Los peces gordos, como ven que ya no la pueden bajar más, son capaces de quebrarla o fusionarla con las A...solo para joder al minorista...:


----------



## DaniElTirado (17 Abr 2018)

A ver si van a hacer como Bankia, un Contra Split para pasar de 0.010 a 1.00 y poder bajarlas un 99% más


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (17 Abr 2018)

No puede ser, Negrofuturo había dicho que Abengoa era un pelotazo con una revalorización del 2000% desde mínimos en un hilo que abre y cierra según le convenga: Bolsa: Ha Nacido un Pelotazo: Abengoa. La rata sucia y cobarde que es hace tiempo que no lo abre para poner más basura pretenciosa.

PD. Lo siento por quienes metieron dinero ahí, espero que la cosa mejore.


----------



## DaniElTirado (17 Abr 2018)

menuda manía le tenéis a negrofuturo, la gente opina y se equivoca, y la gente tiene un 50% de acertar en bolsa, ya que la bolsa sube o baja. Y cuando viene uno acertando todo, le jodéis igualmente.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (17 Abr 2018)

Abengoa levanta el vuelo (7574/7575) - Rankia


No doy una...cenizo soy...::

---------- Post added 17-abr-2018 at 15:58 ----------

Negro, manifiéstate...¿ que cullons esta pasando con las B ?...::


----------



## ex pepito feliz (18 Abr 2018)

jesbel dijo:


> Para hacer hoy otros pocos pillados más ))))



Desde luego la peña no aprende.

menuda masacre..


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (19 Abr 2018)

Hooooldddd...


----------



## Rauxa (9 May 2018)

A ver si mañana se animan un poco...
Abengoa :: Sala de Prensa :: Noticias :: Histórico de noticias :: 2018 :: Mayo


----------



## Rauxa (10 May 2018)

Y otro maravilloso dia en Abengoa.


----------



## vox = lloronas (5 Nov 2018)

jesbel dijo:


> Y así es la bolsa....
> 
> 0,0037
> 
> Cuando parece que no puedes perder más, ¡zas!, salta la liebre.



Palmé unos 1000€ de los 2500€ que metí pero aprendí una valiosa lección. Por supuesto huí rápido sin mirar atrás y no me volverán a pillar en empresuchas españolas. Como decía mi abuela "para aprender, perder"

Ahora puede bajar hasta 0,001 ¿verdad? Le quedaría todavía el 60% de caída


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (11 Abr 2019)

Jajajajajaja....¿ ya no os reis tanto eeeh josdeputa ?....quien rie ultimo....atmpxc....


----------



## ex pepito feliz (11 Abr 2019)

Me alegro muchisimo por vuestras plusvalias.

quien le echara huevos de entrar en minimos, habrá recuperado gran parte de lo perdido. ahora toca adivinar su siguiente movimiento...


----------



## Rauxa (13 Abr 2019)

Quien tenga 1000 euros que le sobren ahora es el momento. No va a quebrar y no veo una empresa de este empaque cotizando a 0,01. Que parece de risa.
Entrando Slim y entrando varios acreedores como socios, yo doy por hecho de que no quiebra. Además está en un sector en auge en los próximos años.
Ni idea de a cuanto va a cotizar en un futuro, pero ni que sea a 0,1 ya es multiplicar x10. Veremos grandes bandazos pero si se tiene paciencia, se podrá ganar mucho.
De hecho creo que en lo que va de año ya ha subido un 250%. 

Tiene una deuda monstruosa, pero los acreederos han optado por entrar como socios para ir cobrando y controlando la situación.


----------



## Rauxa (13 Abr 2019)

Por eso digo que se invierta lo que a uno le sobre. Está claro que Telefónica, Iberdrola, subirán o bajarán pero en pequeños %. Quien quiera ganarlo todo o quedarse con un -50% en menos de un día Abengoa es su valor.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (14 Abr 2019)

Ahora todo el mundo apostando por Abengoa y lo guay que es....cuando hace 1 año os reiais (tipycall Spanish) de los que tenian acciones y querias que se murieran....KAARMMAAAA BIIIIITCHHHHH....


----------



## Rauxa (23 Abr 2019)

Otra subidita....
Imagino que mañana sale el HR. No sería raro que recortara un poco después de estas ultimas subidas.
Pero creo que el riesgo de quiebra ya ha pasado así que sólo tiene una dirección.


----------



## vox = lloronas (24 Abr 2019)

Suerte a los que esteis dentro... y enhorabuena si a finales de año. Yo después de esta experiencia ya solo pongo dinero en empresas grandes


----------



## Rauxa (24 Abr 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> Quien tenga 1000 euros que le sobren ahora es el momento. No va a quebrar y no veo una empresa de este empaque cotizando a 0,01. Que parece de risa.
> Entrando Slim y entrando varios acreedores como socios, yo doy por hecho de que no quiebra. Además está en un sector en auge en los próximos años.
> Ni idea de a cuanto va a cotizar en un futuro, pero ni que sea a 0,1 ya es multiplicar x10. Veremos grandes bandazos pero si se tiene paciencia, se podrá ganar mucho.
> De hecho creo que en lo que va de año ya ha subido un 250%.
> ...



Van por el buen camino...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (24 Abr 2019)

pues estuvo a 0,001....y Yo fumando espero...y mira ahora....felicitadme....


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (25 Abr 2019)

Jajajajajaja....ya no os reis eh ?....


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (30 Abr 2019)

Jajajajaja....ratitas ratitas ¿ ya no venis a reiros ?....


----------



## Ankou (30 Abr 2019)

Lo mismo digo, no entiendo a que se refiere.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 May 2019)

JAJAJAJA....teneis memoria de pez...como los 11 MM que han votao PSOE...sin acordarse del Copito del 82 arrasando el Pais...seguro que sois todos chavalines....revisar todo el hilo....Yo en 2018 compre AB-B....y todos os reisteis HDGLGPTA....atmpxc....


----------



## Dj Puesto (3 May 2019)

Tuve algo de dinero en Abengoa, no mucho a modo de experimento, me salí ya porque no está exento de riesgo. El principio básico es que ahí está metida toda la chusma regionalsita del PSOE, así que no lo dejarán caer.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (9 May 2019)

Donde le veis suelo fiable?? perderá el centimo??

quiero hacerme con un paquete pequeño, pero con esta cabrona a ver quien acierta


----------



## sarasate (10 May 2019)

El ibex se va a los 8.500... yo aguantaría la que viene.

La mayoría de los que entrasteis lo hicisteis por diversión o porque dabais el dinero por perdido.
Los beneficios serán mejores que las pérdidas


----------



## Gorgias (13 May 2019)

Ah, pero sigue funcionando? Yo creía que la empresa como tal no tenía actividad.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (15 May 2019)

A ver que cojones hará mañana...
yo si la vuelven a tirar a 0,003-04 igual me animo con unas pocas mas. de hecho creo que este podria ser su rango para llenarse los bolsillos.
y lo mejor es que el ciclo acabaria de empezar


----------



## ex pepito feliz (28 May 2019)

Joder, 0,0089 

siguiente parada?? 

conozco varios que entraron hace unas semanas a 0,0108 y no sabe que coño hacer, si vender y asumir perdidas, o jugarsela y esperar.


----------



## faraico (28 May 2019)

Pero esta empresa no estaba quebrada??

Pinta muy mal la verdad...


----------

